# Lamentation of Lolth - Chapter VIII



## Majin (May 14, 2006)

For what seemed like hours the battle raged on, waves of gale force hitting Calenthang's back as he stood, locked in mortal embrace with the dying hag. The continued swaths and beatings of the large fungus creature penetrated the water with wild abandon. The hag would not let go of the elf's sword. As if by some otherworldly bound she was attached to it. A dark, withered hand stretched out past the fighter, towards the battle beyond, a low voice in a gutteral language foreign to him sliding past her lips to mix with dripping blood.

It was then that all the chaos of the nine hells combined broke loose. The rumbling at Broddy's side quickly became more violent, shaking the small gnome in the water where he floated. Blows and arrows from the weapons of all present and within range mutilated the fungus creature in rapid succession. The hag collapsed further, pulling Calenthang to one knee with her. The golem lurched forward, falling forward towards the surface of the water. Broddy looked down at his side, shocked as the strange book in his possession wrested itself from his person and began to glow before it opened fiercely, floating in mid-air. The fungus creature made contact with the water at that moment, sending the largest wave yet out in all directions, washing everyone away in its onslaught as the book's light grew to blinding proportions. 

The gnome was forced to shut his eyes as he was helplessly pulled under the surface of the water by the large wave. Others were slammed into the walls by the waves and some were pulled under like the gnomish mage. Fighting desperately to resurface himself Broddy's eyes widen with terror as his head breaks the waterline. Everyone recovers enough in time to witness what happens next. The likes of Drogo, Sarlis and Ayden orbiting the book's glow in a dizzying cyclone as they are quickly sucked into the void.

A heightened sense of sound is imbued within you at the shock of what has just happened, enabling you to pick out each sound in the now quiet chamber. The rythmic bobbing of the water, which has begun to settle. The echoing screams of your now absent companions ring in your ears, accompanied by the rapid clatter and splash of their belongings as each hits the surface of the water, floating or sinking, depending on the weight of each object. The normally happy-go-lucky attitude of the gnome is shattered in that instance, as he recognizes what must of happened. The portal must only accept organic matter. Thus, if they were even still alive, his companions were now naked and unarmed wherever that void had taken them. Then his eyes lower to the book floating in the center of the subsiding chaos. _His_ book...

[sblock]Well there we have it. Cleaning up some loose ends, you guys have levelled and as an added bonus, however morbid it may be, have the equipment from those three to split amongst yourselves. [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (May 14, 2006)

With her ears still ringing from the screams of her now vanished companions, Teleri surfaces, once more, blinking and gasping for air as she flounders towards the shell-shocked gnome. Mechanically, she pulls him through the water and boosts him onto the ledge where Calenthang had battled with the hag. She hangs on the edge of the lip of rock, gulping for air and still mostly in shock.

*Ayden. Oh gods. Drogo... Sarlis. Gone...* Something like panic briefly claws at her soul and she clamps down on it ruthlessly. 

"How? What?" she manages, not very coherently and she takes in her friends equipment and gear, some floating serenely in the water and others lying scattered in the alcove above the water. "Oh no... No..." she said, fully realising what sort of peril they must be in now.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 14, 2006)

Calenthang stares daggers into the hag as she continues to pull him down, a burden preventing him from getting at the still rampaging fungus monstrosity.
A wave of water pulls him and his sword free of the hag and bangs him against the alcove wall hard. As the water begins to drain off of the ledge, Calenthang witnesses the complete consuming power of the magically floating book glowing above the water. He watches as his three companions are sucked into its crinkled pages with a steadily growing look of anger. Anger at not moving fast enough. Anger at losing another loved one.
He stares with venomous hatred at the center of the slowly bobbing water, not bothering to help Teleri with Broddy, careless of the items strewn about from the others' disappearance.
"Yes," the elven warrior replies to the priestess' words he didn't really hear.


----------



## Dhes (May 14, 2006)

Breaking the surface still clutching his last dagger, Dunstand coughs up what seems to be at least a barrel of dirty water. Trying to clear the screams from his mind, he sees what appears to be Drogo floating at arms length. Dropping his dagger, Dunstand struggles forward to the floating form, only to find an empty cloak.

Still clutching the cloak, the rogue swims painfully and slowly to the alcove. 

Climbing onto the now crowded stone outcrop, “Quick we need to swim down and get their belongings, Aydens hammer is down there and Drogo will be cross with us if we don’t get his Sling. Has anyone seen Rex, Drogo would be sad if he went missing.“


----------



## kirinke (May 14, 2006)

Teleri hands Dunstand StormArmour. "Keep her safe for a minute. I'll go get their belongings." she said, and proceeded to do just that.


----------



## Velmont (May 14, 2006)

Sielwoodan has the eyes closed and listen to the silence of the room. It is then broken by Teleri. Both the elven priest and the rogue starts to care about the possession of there lost friends. Sielwoodan shooks his head and walk next to Broddy. He puts an hand on the gnome shoulder, showing his calm to the wizard. "No one could have forseen that. Do you know what happen exactly?" the archer asks, taking a look at the book.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 14, 2006)

Calenthang just stands glaring at no one, angst radiating off of him like so many gamma rays from a sun.
_I will avenge you, Ayden._ Revered _Ayden._
When Sielwooden comes to comfort the gnome mage, Calenthang looks from the book slowly to Broddy.
"Burn it."


----------



## Mimic (May 15, 2006)

Broddy responds to no one until Calenthang tells him to burn the book. He quickly scrambles forward and grabs the book clutching it to his chest.

"What? No we can't burn it, its the only thing that can lead us to them."


----------



## hippocrachus (May 15, 2006)

"Lead us where? Where are they!?!" Calenthang snaps with an arched eyebrow, suspicion growing in his features. "If you know where they are, friend Broddy..."
His voice takes on a gentler tone as he cuts himself off. His eyes don't suggest a tender purpose.


----------



## Mimic (May 15, 2006)

"I don't know where they are." He replies with a sniffle. "The book could have sent them anywhere, to any place."

"Its the only clue we have to finding them, without it we will have no chance at all, none at all." He starts to rock slightly clutching at the book.


----------



## Velmont (May 15, 2006)

Sielwoodan stares at the book for a moment. "It may be the only way, I agree, but no one can handle its power. Broddy, can you garantee that such accident will never happen again?"


----------



## hippocrachus (May 15, 2006)

Calenthang takes his accusing gaze off of Broddy long enough to give Sielwoodan an appraising glance, glad to see he wasn't the only one thinking rationally.
"Why take that chance, friend Sielwoodan?" he asks, his victory in the matter almost certain.


----------



## Velmont (May 15, 2006)

"I don't want to carry it. I want to hide it. We can come back another time, when we will have better knowledge on what happen today, or to destroy it if the need is there. Burning it might be just as dangerous as to carry it anyway." tells the archer to the elven warrior with his usual emotionless voice.


----------



## kirinke (May 15, 2006)

Teleri manages to gather all of the belongings in around three trips, piling them up haphazardly, before leaning against the alcove, hiking herself up slightly so she can see what's going on. There plainly isn't any room for her yet. 

"Broddy's right Calenthang. Burning it isn't a solution. It probably has defenses for just that sort of thing. At best, whatever flames might be set to it would be extinguished. At worst, the book could do something nasty to the would be pyro. Like setting him on fire," she said tiredly, foul water dripping off her, but she's too tired to really notice. Or care for that matter. "And we can't hide it, someone will find it. Such things call out to.... acceptable bearers." she said wryly, indicating StormArmour.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 15, 2006)

Just about to call truce and accept Sielwoodan's plan of leaving the evil tome here in the middle of a swampy forest where no sane person would go, Calenthang's resolve is swayed back to the destruction of the book by Teleri's assurances that someone would find it and use it for its intended evil.
"Then we will take it to someone who _can_ burn it," Calenthang states simply, eyeing the sodden elven tart with a satisfied grin, and not bothering to comment on what a magical sword might consider acceptable. "I am sorry for snapping, friend Broddy. You understand the grief I must be feeling."


----------



## kirinke (May 16, 2006)

ooc:
sodden elven tart? Meanie.   

IC:
"Fine," Teleri said tiredly, in no mood to argue with the over-impulsive, selfish and angst-ridden excuse for a ranger. "Let's get out of this place. I'm starting to like underground places," she said dryly.


----------



## Majin (May 16, 2006)

Before making to leave, Teleri recalls seeing leading to the east while she was under the murky water, light glinting through the silt the only indicator that a passage lay in that direction. 

Throughout all the confusion Broddy hears what almost seems an inaudible whisper coming from the book, or was it in his mind? He also gets a sickening lurch in his stomach at the prospect of the book and him being separated. He has to physically concentrate on not sicking up right there in the water.


----------



## kirinke (May 16, 2006)

"Damn, I just remembered," she said and pointing to the east she relates what she saw under the water. "We might not be done here yet," she said after she was done telling them about the possible passageway.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 16, 2006)

Calenthang makes a shallow dive off of the ledge into the pool of swamp water. He swims to where the passageway Teleri spoke of would be and attempts to pass through it.


----------



## kirinke (May 16, 2006)

_*Idiot. Impulsive idiot.*_ Teleri thought and looked up at Dunstand. "Mind if I have StormArmour back? Our intrepid ranger has gone off the shallow end of the pool. No telling what he's gonna stir up." she said and her voice softened when she looked at the scared and miserable Broddy. 

"Broddy, don't worry too much okay? What happened... Happened. We don't blame you." she smiled, but it was sad. "Why don't you stay here and guard the gear hmm? If we come hell for bent back through the tunnel, you can spike whatever is coming behind us. Something like a secret weapon." she told the small gnome.


ooc:
Nothing personal, she tends to joke around when she's under stress. And god only knows, loosing 3 friends to a magical time-bomb is pretty stressful not to mention the fight preceeding it.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 16, 2006)

[sblock]Just as long as you remember he's a fighter  
You're going to give Velmont a complex...[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (May 16, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Hey! The ranger is still in the room![/SBLOCK]

Sielwoodan looks at Calenthang jumping into the water. He then looks at the poor broken Broddy, Dunstand in a corner gathering the items, Teleri clumsily trying to raise the gnome.

_Ayden, what this group will do without you. No one has the spirit of a leader that you have. You were the only one who was thinking before acting or speaking. They are too impulsive, they are too stubborn... who will lead that group?_

"No, no one will stay behind. It is not safe to split. Dunstand, Teleri, finish to gather the things and follow us. Broddy, come on, we need to moves. There is nothing left to do here for the moment."


----------



## Majin (May 16, 2006)

When Calenthang resurfaces above the water line, to the right of the entrance atop a beam is an opened chest, filled to the brim with valuables. He finds:

A large sack
A small bag 
Three potions
Two scrolls


----------



## hippocrachus (May 16, 2006)

Calenthang unties the magical bag at his hip and places the things in it carefully. He then explores the chamber for another passage.
He will wait for the others before moving on.


----------



## Mimic (May 16, 2006)

Muttering slightly to himself and still clutching the book to himself, Broddy will follow along with whatever the party is doing.


----------



## Velmont (May 16, 2006)

Sielwoodan lead the gnome into teh water, going on the trace of Calenthang, hoping that Teleri and Dunstand will both follow them.

He appears in the room where Calenthang is waiting for the team, preceed by the gnome. "What have yound found?" as the archer, starting to look around at the room, and look at the traces to see what use this room could had.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 16, 2006)

"More trinkets to take along with us," Calenthang answers the ranger while standing at ease with his hands cupped behind his back. "I think this was a dead end all along, friend Sielwoodan. We should head back and rest."
He pointedly looks to Broddy, thinking the little wizard could surely use some sleep.


----------



## Velmont (May 16, 2006)

"I agree. We will wait for the others and then head back to town. I think we have finish for now with this forgotten monuments and this swamp." 

_What to do now? We have lost the two men we have left behind, and trying to understand what happen to them, we have lost another three. We lost half the group._


----------



## kirinke (May 16, 2006)

Teleri follows, gasping for breath once she surfaces and rubs the water out of her eyes. "Well?" she asked, ready for trouble, but finding none.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 18, 2006)

"We should be turning back, friend Teleri," Calenthang replies after a long silence.


----------



## Velmont (May 18, 2006)

Sielwoodan nods at Calenthang "Just the store room. We are going back to town. There is nothing left to do here." He walks beside the gnome who still seems be absorbed in his thought. "Come on, we are going." whispers the archer to the wizard. He help him and dive into the water back to the swamp.


----------



## kirinke (May 18, 2006)

Teleri takes a deep breath and dives into the water, swimming for the other room, wondering how the heck does she manage to get herself into these sorts of situations anyway?


----------



## Majin (May 20, 2006)

~ Laurent ~

You've been travelling through this swampy marshland for the better part of the day. Ruins surround you of what looks like an old temple. Pieces of a gigantic statue lay littered around the area. A large head, half buried in the much on its side is the most prominent feature of this area. Though it's certainly interesting, your attention is drawn to a dog erratically sniffing about near the head, looking as if it is trying to find something, or someone. It notices you and barks, quickly approaching within 10 feet of you. It then close another 5 feet of distance warily and barks again, considering you.

~ The Others ~

The group swims their way to the entrance of the hag's lair, all exiting the giant stone head in turn. The first thing you notice is a human standing not far from where you've emerged. Surprisingly the missing Rex is standing not far from him as well.


----------



## Wilphe (May 20, 2006)

"Tree, tree, tree, bush, tree, different looking kind of tree, tree, pool of stagnant water, tree, tree, fallen tree," Laurent picks his way through the swamp, "or is it marsh? There are northern savages who have 50 words for snow, so I'm sure the natives of this place, whoever they are, have over 50 different words between swamp and marsh, and are able to distinguish between them all based on colour, smell, vegetation," his foot slipped deeply into an especially soft patch of mud, "consistency."

    He braced himself with his staff and extracted his foot from the mire, his eyes searched around for the owl that was his constant companion - unless you cound the midges, which he was really trying to forget. He found out on a branch to his side, regarding him dispassionately, he stared back at it, his eyes drawn to the small and somwhat ridiculous leather boots on its talons, "You know, it's all very well saying that I won't get my boots back until I can prove I don't need them, but at this rate I won't need them because my feet have rotted away." The owl gave no sign of having understood, it just blinked.

   Laurent sighed, and made his way up onto what looked like firmer ground. The stone blocks and ruins held an interest to him, as he clambered over and around them looking for any signs as to who or what had made them. Finding nothing as yet he suddenly remembered that ruined temples in the wilderness are _always_ the haunt of somthing unpleasent. Setting his staff down he readied and nocked an arrow, picking a cold iron one out just to be sure. The sight of the hide put him on edge, and that of the dog did little to calm it.

_Don't worry, it's just a dog. Not some vicious fey or shapechanger. Maybe it belongs to some hunter or something. In any case it's a dog, be nice to it, it's an animal and it's not trying to kill you._ 
    He set his bow aside and crouched down before the animal, his left hand reaching into his haversack and retreiving one of the few remaining real provisions he'd brought with him from Waterdeep. One of the gourmet sausages he'd picked up in the market, cutting a piece off he proffered it to the animal, seeing if it would take it.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 20, 2006)

When Calenthang breaks the water and sees a human holding a knocked arrow and bow and trying to convince Rex to come closer to him, the elven warrior steps out of the swamp water and draws his sword menacingly.
He eyes the human, silently accusing him of murder, theft, and anything else the bootless footpad could be capable of walking around in a dangerous swamp by himself. He doesn't say anything. It's better to let the others lure the fool into a false sense of security with their hopeless attempts at parlay.


----------



## Majin (May 22, 2006)

Rex stepped closer to Laurent's outstretched hand and sniffed at the sausage. He looked back as Calenthang emerged from the statue's head and then returned his gaze to the food that was offered him. He slowly grabbed it between his teeth than began to chew gratefully. When he had finished he turned towards the others and barked in a friendly manner, wagging his tail.


----------



## Dhes (May 22, 2006)

*In the cave *
Dunstand silently starts filling the bag of holding with their lost companion’s belongings. While sorting through the jumble of weapons, armor and magical items, his eyes fall upon Ayden’s necklace portraying Finder’s harp. Digging into his collor, Dunstand takes hold of the symbol of Mask, rips it from around his neck and throws it into the murky water. 
Taking a last look at the embossed harp, the rogue ties the holy symbol around his own neck. _I’m not the man Ayden was …no is, the man he is …but I hope you find me worthy of following in his footsteps._ When his remaining companions return, Dunstand silently follows them out of the caves.

*Outside*
Outside Dunstand is enraged by the sight of a strange man pointing an arrow at Rex. Dropping a Dagger into his hand, Dunstand calls out to Rex ”Here Rex, here boy.”
[sblock]Don’t worry I’m not going priest or cleric on you guys.

We still have the small issue of Aydens, Drogo and Sarlis there loot.
Sarlis didn’t really have any, unless you want to steal the stuff from his character sheet, they did go into the book naked. What’s your call on that Majin, if so; I’ll need to add the stuff to the list.  

*- Bag of Holding
- wand of Cure light Wounds (29 charges left) 
- Warhammer of Shocking +1
- 2 Scrolls of cure moderate wounds
- 2 Scrolls of Lesser restoration
- MW Darkwood shield
- 6 Sunrods
- 3 Thunderstone
- Ring of Protection +1
- Brooch of Shielding
- Leather Armor +1
- Cloak of Resistance +1
- MW Sling*

Ps. Fery funny first post Wilphe, I don’t think I ever had a post on EN world that made me lol.[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (May 22, 2006)

Calenthang glares at the stranger, daring him to stop the dog from coming to Dunstand's call.


----------



## Velmont (May 22, 2006)

Sielwoodan emerge from the water, and help Broddy to get out too. He then let the small gnome take some rest. He then walks foward in direction of Rex. On his way, he put his hand on Calenthang's hand to force him to lower his guard, but doesn't tell him a single word. The archer stop just behind Rex and stroke the dog behind his ears.

_He is a friend? What a man could do in these region alone?_

After a moment, Sielwoodan rasie his eyes on the wanderer.

"It is not a place to travel alone. What have brought you here?" The voice of the elf is neitehr cold or warm, just emotionless. As he speak, he look directly into the eyes, and his face doesn't let show anything, except maybe the scares of some hard moment he just had lived.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 22, 2006)

Calenthang rolls his eyes at the back of Sielwoodan's head. He sheathes his sword, confident he could draw it fast enough if the human didn't know how to do the math.
"Put your weapon down," he says, making up for Sielwoodan's lack of emotion.


----------



## kirinke (May 22, 2006)

Teleri breaks through the water and both the standoff and the strange man. She climbs to the bank and stands behind her two friends, her sharp mithril blade sheathed for now, but it is clear that any move she considers hostile will possibly be the last move that strange human makes. "Who are you?" she asks quietly, her voice betraying her bone-deep weariness.


----------



## Wilphe (May 23, 2006)

Laurent gives a quiet smile as the dog wolf's down it's sausage. _Have I got all my fingers: One, Two, Three, Four, yes FIVE excellent_. He gave the owl a smug expression and wagged his finger at it in admonishment, "I hope you saw that." It was only then that they started to pay attention to the newcomers



> "It is not a place to travel alone. What have brought you here?"




"You would be right friend, at least I hope we're friends. I mean you haven't tried to kill me yet, which makes you more friendly than anyone else I've met in this wilderness so far, not that I've met a lot, it is a wilderness after all."

      "Anyway, it is not a place to travel alone, no indeed, that's why I am here. Of course I'm not entirely surely where here is, but I'm pretty certain that if it's not where I need to be, then it's somewhere on my way to wherever there is. I hope that's cleared that up for you."




> "Put your weapon down,"




"What, so you can pick it up? I'm not in the habit of disarming myself in front of random strangersm, even ones as charming as your good self, especially when I'm outnumbered 5 to 1. Such odds would hardly be fair, even with me disarmed," he scratched his chin thoughtfully, "Perhaps if I blindfolded myself first? And stood on one leg?"

      The arrival of Teleri however prompts a rather different reaction, 







> "Who are you?"




"Who am I? Who am I?, he repeats the question again in elven, "A sailor known as Untwald once gave grave offence to a Priestess of Umberlee and was forever forbidden from plying his trade on her domain. In order to escape her wrath he was commanded to carry a fishing boat on his back and walk inland until he reached a land where no one would know what manner of object he carried."

     "Faced with the wrath of a such a deity he had no option but to follow her dictates in order to propitate her. For many days and weeks he travelled until finally he reached a far distant land where the locals looked at him askance. For what manner of man was it who carried a home on his back like a snail? There he settled, and there at last he was free from the Umberlee's vengence."

     "Far did Untwald's quest take him, but twice as far must I have gone to find a place where my fame has not penetrated," he finds a convient stump and leaps upon to strike a heroic pose, "Know then that you stand in the prescence of Laurent de Laurentis, Legend of the Waterdhavian Stage, he jumps down and his voice becomes soft and quiet, "Twice as far as Untwald must I have travelled to find a land that knows me not. Yet ten, twenty times further must I have gone for no word of the vision of beauty I see before me to have reached my ears. I know of no poems or sonnets composed in thine honour fair maiden for such must surely exist, I do confess my ignorance of thy name and station and humbly beg forgiveness great lady."


----------



## kirinke (May 23, 2006)

Teleri's mouth quirked in a semblance of a smile at the even stranger than she thought human. "I'm no great lady. Some would say I'm not even a lady, but a child, but that is a matter of opinion. My name is Teleri, the scowling one over there is Calenthang and the elf next to him is Seilwooden. The gnome with the ferret is Brody and the human is Dunstand. And now, as we have introduced ourselves, I think that the stage of killing first and asking questions later is over for now." she said wryly in elvish.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 23, 2006)

Calenthang watches Laurent go through what must seem to the human a captivating performance with hand on hilt. When Laurent seems to end his dramatic flourish, the elven warrior crosses his arms and stares with a bored expression. This wasn't getting the party the rest they needed.

[sblock]As a fan of mythology, you have my kudos, Wilphe. Make of that as you will  [/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (May 24, 2006)

"No, it's mean you are harmless. Rex has never been wrong on that yet. Now, if you like, follow us, but don't do anything stupid and try to keep that mouth shut before you attract to us what remain in this swamp. Broddy is generally mute as a stone compare to you. Once at the village, you'll be able to talk as much as you want." replies Sielwoodan to the stranger. He strokes Rex again and whispers to him a command to follow him.  On that, he turns in direction of the village. 

"Let's move." He says to his companion. He stops beside the gnome and help him to stands up. once he is sure the gnome will follow, he take the lead of teh group, his bow ready and start to find a path out of this cursed area.

[SBLOCK=OOC]I like all that talk... but my character hate that. Don't take it personnal... but Laurent should  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## hippocrachus (May 24, 2006)

Calenthang grunts his agreement to the elven ranger and waits for everyone to follow before taking the rearguard.


----------



## kirinke (May 24, 2006)

"If you're that lost, I'd follow us if I were you." Teleri said, scritching Rex's ears a bit sadly and whispers in elvish. "Don't worry my furred friend. We'll get you some food soon," she promises and then more or less follows Seilwooden's advice.

OOC
oh, I figure she's dressed by this point.


----------



## Mimic (May 24, 2006)

ooc: Sorry for the dissapearing act, my computer at home died and I was without the internet for most of the weekend.

IC: Broddy says nothing as they meet this strange human, his thoughts are lost in other things for the time being. He follows Sielwoodan in an almost robotic fashion, clutching the book to his chest as if his life depended on it.

Saddness, fear, guilt and a variety of other emotions are easily read on the gnomes face. As they ride back to the village he comes the realiation that only by discovering the mystery of this book will he be able to have a chance at finding his lost friends and he will find them... No matter the cost.


----------



## Wilphe (May 24, 2006)

"I am delighted to make your acquaintance and would be happy to accompany you whereever you may be headed. I have nothing better planned and I'm sure my meeting you must be a sign," he looks at the snowy owl, "It is. isn't it?"

"HOOT"

"You see, he agrees with me. One hoot means yes, two hoots means no."

"HOOT"

"That means double yes, he uses a lot of emphasis sometimes. Lead on then fair maiden, my only wish is to follow where you tread."

      He nods at Sielwoodan and places his hand over his heart, "I promise to never accidentally lead you into an ambush." Laurent takes a position in the middle of the party, close to Teleri.


----------



## Velmont (May 24, 2006)

Sielwoodan stops a moment and look at Laurent. He then look at the owl. He grabs a thing in one pouch and put his arm at the horizontal, a small piece of meat in his open hand. The owl dive and land on the arm. He quickly grabs the piece of meat and fly back to his place.

"Now stop to speak about things you don't know about." On that, he leads the group on the way back.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Wild Empathy roll: 16. raise to indifferent. I guess that owl is not a familiar, just a wild bird out there for the fun of it...[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Wilphe (May 24, 2006)

OOC:
[sblock]Normal owls don't wear boots, or the ring you see that's round its left foot as it lands in your hand. But he's not Laurent's familiar, or animal companion for that matter.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (May 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]OK... I forgot about those boots. Well, in that case, he is obviously a domisticated owl, which made it friendly to Sielwoodan now  That can be funny.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dhes (May 25, 2006)

Dunstand solemnly follows the group, his hearth still heavy with the loss of their friends.
Still suspicious about Laurent, Dunstand positions himself between Teleri and the Bard. ”So tell me, and please without song and dance this time, what were you doing out here in the middle of no were. The only roads around here lead to no were, only deeper into the dark and dank wilderness. Or is it that your love for nature is so great that you often go wondering of without destination.”


----------



## Majin (May 26, 2006)

The trip back to Twilight Hollow is thankfully an uneventful one. Perhaps the bard took care of all threats on the way in? The town itself has not changed since the party's departure. The Double Bolt Inn looms ahead amid other shops and houses further down the street. A night's rest and a hot meal would be quite welcome right now.


----------



## Velmont (May 26, 2006)

"Go on to the Inn, I'll join you. I'll take care of Rex and find Felmir too, to be sure he came back safely." Sielwoodan leave teh group and walk into teh stable first, knowing the donkey like the confort of the human installation... but he would be surely angry at him to have let him alone for so long.


----------



## Wilphe (May 26, 2006)

Dhes said:
			
		

> Still suspicious about Laurent, Dunstand positions himself between Teleri and the Bard. ”So tell me, and please without song and dance this time, what were you doing out here in the middle of no were. The only roads around here lead to no were, only deeper into the dark and dank wilderness. Or is it that your love for nature is so great that you often go wondering of without destination.”




"I don't sing, and I don't dance - so doing without either is easy. Your surmise is more or less accurate, I was wandering the wilderness without a destination in mind. My further proffessional development requires that I study the traditions of the druids. Normally young initiates learn this through years of study at the hands of their elders."

   "However I am not a raw neophyte, but contrary to certain of your associates apparent contempt, quite capable. I am therefore eligable to compress my training into a comparitively short rite of passage. I was told to prepare for a long sojurn in the wilderness and equipped myself accordingly. Thus arrayed I stepped out into the stone circle before the elders and immeditaly blacked out."

     "I awakened in the forest we are in now, with no memory of how I got here. I presume it must have been some portal or druid specific teleportation. Anyway, I had paid for some magical boots to keep myself at a comfortable temperature and a ring which would supply all my bodily needs for food, liquid and sleep. These, much to my suprise, I found in the possession of yonder owl and thier stead I have been granted the use of a magic bowl will produces gruel."


----------



## Wilphe (May 26, 2006)

"Presumably it's not much of a test if you are too comfortable. They seem to have felt I needed motivation to hunt, kill, forage and fend for myself.  Hector has been keeping my company ever since, I believe he will be observing my conduct and reporting accordingly."

    Laurent smiles, "So now you know about me, pray tell about your good selves?"


----------



## Dhes (May 27, 2006)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Laurent smiles, "So now you know about me, pray tell about your good selves?"





”Me? I’m just a man with a knife, trying to find out why his companions are dying around him.” Leaving the matter at that, dunstand silently walks on always half a step behind the bard.

As the party reaches Twilight Hollow, Dunstand takes to his room, only coming out for a refreshing bath to wash of the grime.


----------



## Majin (May 28, 2006)

Laurent, not far away from Dunstand as he retreats into the inn, catches a spot of movement out of the corner of his eye. Turning to investigate, he has only the chance to see a glimpse of two small pairs of eyes that, once spotted, quickly retreat into the shadows of a nearby alley.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 29, 2006)

Calenthang rolls his eyes at the back of Laurent's head when the bard comments on his own prowess. Nobody that talks this much could be very handy with a sword. He'd be too busy wagging his tongue to remember which was the business end.
"Your friends might be missing you, orator Laurent. Pray they do not find you out-of-bounds." Calenthang raises his right hand to Laurent and moves to follow Dunstand into the inn.


----------



## Mimic (May 30, 2006)

Broddy stays quiet throughout the trip back to the village, clutching the book to his chest and letting himself to be led by one of the others. Once they are back he heads immidatedly up to his room he drops whatever items he has on him on the floor, various trinkets and other odds and ends roll out of various bags and pouches. If he notices he doesn't seem to care.

With some difficulty he crawls up onto the too large bed and for the first time sets the book down in front of him, he observes the book for a few minutes as if he half expects the book to explain itself. With a small sigh he flips open the front cover and starts to read.


----------



## kirinke (May 30, 2006)

OOC:
Back guys, sorry I thought I would have access to a modem when I went to my parents house. Unfortunantly not. 

IC:
Once back, Teleri heads to her room and orders a bath. Once she has bathed and had dressed into clean clothes and had a brief bite to eat, she settled down to pray for the souls of her lost friends, for guidance and to meditate. For the moment, the comforting rituals were her only real solace.


----------



## Velmont (May 30, 2006)

"Don't be so mad at me." whispers Sielwoodan to Felmir. The elf is spreading a balm on the body of the donkey "It's only mosquitoes bites. That will ease the itch. And I've brougth you some carrot."

Once he has finish taking care of his companion, the ranger offer a piece of meat to Rex. "I'm sorry Rex, I cannot bring you back Drogo for now. But we will search for him. Don't lose hope." The dog smell the piece of meat but doesn't touch it. "Drogo would like to see you continue to take care while he is away." The dog hesitate and then take a chew on the piece of meat, but doesn't seem very hungry.

The archer leaves the two animals and walk by the back door and climb on the floor. He walk up to the room of Broddy. He then gently knock. "Broddy?"

_Selune, guide Ayden, Drogo and Sarlis... I cannot od anything for them for now. I'll do what I can. A soul have lost his road, I'll try to guide him._


----------



## Mimic (May 30, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> The archer leaves the two animals and walk by the back door and climb on the floor. He walk up to the room of Broddy. He then gently knock. "Broddy?"
> 
> _Selune, guide Ayden, Drogo and Sarlis... I cannot od anything for them for now. I'll do what I can. A soul have lost his road, I'll try to guide him._




A few moments pass before a quiet "come in" is heard, once Sielwoodan enters the room it is quite obvious by the smell that Broddy has yet to bath, various articles of clothing and other items are scattered about the room.

The sheets on the bed that Broddy is sitting on are very much ruined, all which either the gnome has somehow not noticed or its that he just doesn't care.

He barely glances away from the book that he is reading before returning his attention to it. "What can I do for you Sielwoodan?"


----------



## Velmont (May 30, 2006)

"Nothing." answers the elf, looking around. He pass no comment on the state of the room. "I was more thinking what I can do for you? I... I am not a good talker but... I know about the arcane art. I have a few talents, and I know that what happen in the swamp is something beyond anyone power. None of us could have predicted what the book could have done, and none could have stopped it. You seems to feel responsible about it and you are wrong. I..." Sielwoodan pause for a moment.

_I am clumsy... Ayden, it is you who should do that speech..._

"I just wanted to tell you, I am here, you don't need to carry that burden alone, neither to find the solution alone." the archer stay silent a moment. If Broddy doesn't answer, Sielwoodan will simply turn around and silently leave the room, closing the door behind himself.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 2, 2006)

"Excuse me," Laurent makes the effort to keep his eyes moving past the eyes and sweeps down the street, looking well past the alley in question and trying to give the impression that something else has caught his eye. This apparent effort at nonchalonce fails dismally and turns into something more like a huge double take. However he still gives every impression that he really meant to do that.

    Given that subtly finding out who that is is probably a waste of time he heads towards the stables, "A soft warm bed and a hot meal would be awfully appealing right now. Which is precisely why I shall take neither. To the stables then," a little bit of bargaining and the understanding that Laurent is in fact willing to pay the price of a room and board for lodgings in the stables on a bed of straw results. More or less happy he heads off to his appointed place, arriving just as Sielwoodan leaves.

*ooc [sblock]http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=467942 Natural 1 on that Bluff Check...
[/sblock]


----------



## Mimic (Jun 2, 2006)

Broddy continues to read the book trying to make sense of what is written and what it means. He frowns even deeper as he re-reads the same passage, every time is different, not a big difference but its there, like the book is deliberately obfuscating itself, forcing him to think differently, outside the normal.

He pauses again as he senses Sielwoodan turn to leave. "I know that what happened isn't my fault, but it is my responsiblity. Our friends are lost, alone somewhere in the planes, I will find them and this book is the key to that."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 2, 2006)

"_Our_ responsability" correct Sielwoodan. "Just be cautious with that book." On that, he leaves Broddy for the moment, not sure if he had really understaood, even less if he could really do something to make him understand.

He walks down the stairs and take seats at a table, joining his companion if they are there. He asks for a warm meal, a luxury he hasn't taken for a while... the human's food generally gives him stomach aches, but with the aches he has since the dissapearnace of his friends, at leats he would have a reason he would understand about his aches.


----------



## Majin (Jun 5, 2006)

The night passes peacefully, allowing everyone to wake up in the morning refreshed, even Laurent, though richer a few stray strands of straw in his hair he has become. As the bard leaves the stables and heads towards the front door of the inn to get some breakfast, figuring his new companions were already in the common room eating. As he nears the front of the building, he notices the eyes again peering at him from the alleyway.


----------



## Dhes (Jun 5, 2006)

After a restless night Dunstand groggily rolls out of bed and makes his way down to the common room to break morning fast.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 5, 2006)

As usual, Sielwoodan woke up early and start his day by visiting Felmir and Rex in the stable. He takes care of his mule and take some time to do the same with Rex, fearing the lose of Drogo will kill the animals. The time he spend in the Stable, he simply ignore Laurent who sleep there. Once he has finish, he walk inside the common room where he will join his companion, that must be all awake since he had spent more time in the stable than usual for Rex.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 5, 2006)

Calenthang makes sure to sleep as much as the humans, trying to get as much rest as possible, not knowing when he'd have a chance to do so again. He also eats his breakfast like its the last meal he'll ever have. With people being sucked into books and giant walking fungi making up the better part of his travels, Calenthang has no delusions about his mortality.
_Your time will come. Until then..._ He looks at each of his companions around the table eating their meals in silence.
"Everyone slept well, I hope?" he asks, trying to force conversation. His troubled brow belies the unusually soft tone of his voice.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 5, 2006)

Teleri wakes, cleans herself up and dresses as normal, before heading out to the stables to see to her animals and nodded to Laurete as he stumbled out of the strawbed. With a final pat and a bit of carrot for each of the two equines, she walked back to the inn and ordered breakfast. "As well as can be friend Calenthang," Teleri said with a small smile as she sipped her tea. 

"We are no closer to solving Chasity's murder or Andreas' disappearance. Something tells me that whatever has happened to them lies somewhere within this town. Those White whatsis people brought them here. Or at least that is as far as we can tell. In anycase, something is dreadfully wrong here. And I don't think that priestess is telling all that she knows." Teleri said, after carefully going over the past week or so worth of adventures in her mind, trying to figure out what the heck was going on.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 6, 2006)

"We should not hesitate to punish this White Brotherhood for their crimes. We should find the ones responsible for leading us into a dead-end in the swamp and do likewise. It is about time we started getting some answers!" he says, slamming his fist on the table. He cracks his knuckles and steeples his hands in front of him, glaring over them at anyone outside of their group. This town was full of liars and murderers and it was past time the sinners be eradicated.
"What are your suggestions, friend Teleri?" he asks in a milder tone and with a half-pleasant smile that doesn't reach his eyes.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 6, 2006)

Teleri smiled, but it was grim, without humour as she looked at Brodie. "Remember the bandit camp my friend and all those narsty lil pranks we pulled?" 

She then looked at Calenthang. "We stalked those bandits for days, learning their habits, their weaknesses, before playing our pranks, wittling down the numbers one by one. Here is not the place for brave charges, but for sneakery and patience. The church is possibly the first place to stake out, to look for answers as is questioning the priestess more carefully and listening to the townsfolk. If we come on hostile, then they will come back as hostile. If we come on spoiling for a fight, then they will be as defensive and we will find or learn nothing." she said calmly.

She tapped her finger on the table, thinking. "This sort of thing properly falls into Dunstand's and SielWooden's cadre and perhaps Laurete as well," she said, looking at the newest member of their 'happy' but disfunctional family. "In this, we must follow their lead." 

She smiled again and it was even more humourless than before. You get the strongest sense that the elf-girl has hidden depths under her cheery, devil-may-care facade. "I want vengeance as much as you do Calenthang. But in this case, justice must win out. Neither Chasity or Ayden would wish us to become wonton murderers ourselves."


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 6, 2006)

As Teleri outlines her plans, she both catches Calenthang's attention at the prospect of stalking their prey and loses his affection at the mention of "sneakery" and letting the speaker join their numbers. He glances at Laurent with no love for the man, surprised he had the gall to join them at breakfast.
"We don't even know him. How convenient that he show up just as we were turning back from the swamps. He would probably have us trudge back in without our boots on," he nods his head at Laurent sharply for effect, "just so he can take them when our backs are turned. He's one of them. Trained with a silvered tongue to lure us into a trap."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 6, 2006)

Teleri nods. "Maybe so, Maybe no. We test him with this. If he proves true, he can join us. If he proves false," she shrugged and looked speculatively at the bard. "Then the gaol will be the least of his problems." she sighed as she knew Calenthang was skeptical of her plans. "I know, you would prefer to hunt down the murderers, but we do not know their names, what they look like, what powers or skills they may posess or even what their plans are. If we go in will-he nill-he, we will not only not bring them to justice but fall to their blades. We are few and they most likely outnumber us. That is why we must use stealth and guile, rather than pure steel alone." 

She looked at Calenthang implacably and calmly as if she had given this long thought, which indeed she had. "And while both of us may have stealth, we are perhaps too blunt and far too angry right now to qualify for the guile part." she said wryly, including herself into the equation. The elf-girl knew she put her foot into her mouth far too often to be the party diplomat. But this time, she knew without a doubt she was right.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 6, 2006)

"For that, I agree with Teleri. See that roganization like a Troll. Cut an hand, it will regrow. Cut the head, he is dead." adds the archer. "Laurent, Calenthang is right on you. We have more reason to suspect you than to trust you. What do you want. Prove yourself or just continue your road?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 6, 2006)

"Test him with what, friend Teleri?" Calenthang asks bluntly, not altogether ignoring Teleri's and Sielwoodan's take on the situation, but not seeing how leashing a scorpion was going to protect them from its poisonous sting.


----------



## Dhes (Jun 6, 2006)

Dunstand quietly listens to the forging of Teleri’s plan, but is surprised by the party’s suspicions towards the Bard. ”Aren’t you judging Laurent a bit harshly, we don’t even know if he has any intention of joining our party. I admit that the chance meeting had really bad timing, but I don’t think our lost companions would have wanted us to judge him this badly. Maybe we should just ask him, and maybe he has some better insight. He is not part of the group so he can probably get better cooperation from the town folk.”


----------



## Velmont (Jun 6, 2006)

"As much as you the first time I saw you." replies Sielwoodan, remembering when they first met Dunstand.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 6, 2006)

Calenthang nods at Sielwoodan and gives Dunstand a significant look, remembering well how Dunstand was anything but the trustworthy companion and the party every bit naive for accepting him so quickly.
"That was a long time ago. Friend Dunstand proved himself through his actions, not his words," the warrior says as if from far away, lost in nostaglia.

[sblock]Thank you for that, Velmont  
Two years ago!!![/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 6, 2006)

Laurent thinks to ignore the eyes, having embarrassed himself badly enough last time, then thinks better of it and gives them a little wave before heading in to the inn.

    He doesn't look especially bothered at Calenthang's hostility, "No intrustion intended, you were the first sentient beings I had encountered for many weeks and I must confess to being slightly starved of company. If you would prefer me to withdraw whilst you discuss your private affairs I would be happy to do so."

   He pauses, and stratches Rex's head before proffering him a tidbit from the table.

"However I have formed the opinion that I am meant to be with you, whether you will it or not. However, as I'd rather be in the group than dogging your trail from afar, I think I had better do as you request."

"That said, it would appear that you don't trust me, yet want me to find out the information on which you base you next move? If I was untrust worthy I could easily lead you in the wrong direction, set you up or lead you into a trap. In which case, all your threats of vengence wouldn't count for very little."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 6, 2006)

ooc:
Lol. That long? Jimminy cricket!

IC:
Teleri chuckled and sobered. "Please forgive us for our mistrust, but these past few weeks have been hellish" she said tiredly. "In any case, if you wish to join us, you need to know why we are here, no?" she said in her characteristicly blunt manner. "It's like this...." she began, telling him the sailent points of their past adventurers as well as why they were in the town to begin with.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 6, 2006)

Calenthang looks at Teleri as if she grew another head the entire time she outlines the party's efforts from her joining them to the recent loss of their most respected friends. To him, it seems very likely that the female elf made a habit of speaking before thinking.
He just shakes his head at her when she's finished. Whatever protection the leash gave them from the scorpion, she just ruined by putting her arm around it.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 7, 2006)

She finishes and glances at the others. "Trust must begin with trust. If we don't give him a chance, why should he give us a chance?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 7, 2006)

"It's a good thing you've put your lot in with ours, friend Teleri," he says, giving her an honestly worried stare. He turns his attention away from the discussion, no longer having any hope for the others to see a reason to guard themselves from the bard. He'd just have to make sure the antidote was on hand when one of them gets stung.
Calenthang unties the bag of holding and the other sack he found in the hag's lair and places them on the table in front of him. He carefully begins removing anything inside of each and sets the items aside for all to see.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 7, 2006)

"Indeed friend Calenthang. But don't worry about me. I am simply giving him a chance. No more, no less. After all, you all gave me a chance once. How can I not do the same for someone else?" she said. "It does not mean that I won't keep a firm eye on things."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 7, 2006)

"Seems you got your chance Laurent..." tells Sielwoodan to the newcomers. His eyes start to looks at what Calenthang display. "Broddy, can you tell us if there anything magical in that?"


----------



## Mimic (Jun 7, 2006)

Broddy wakes up later then he normally does, he had fallen asleep trying to decipher the book, he slowly closes it as he reaches for his own spell book preparing his spells for the day. Once finished he gets out of bed and proceeds to wash and get on a new pair of clothes before going down to meet the others.

The normally talkative gnome remains quiet as the others discuss what they were going to do about the latest newcomer to the group. He gives simple answers or just nodding or shaking his head as needed. Only the objects taken from the hag seems to give him pause.

He will examine each object with interest trying to figure out what is what, if he has to he will cast detect magic.


----------



## Majin (Jun 9, 2006)

While the others look over the items Calenthang begins pulling from his bag, Teleri feels a familiar tingle in the back of her mind she hadn't felt in some time. _Ye've grown somewhat elf-child. Be sure not'in to let tha' go te yer head,_ the rough, but feminine dwarven voice of her sword resounds in her mind.

[sblock]Teleri can now treat the magical sword as +2. Be sure to update your character sheet in the correct places Kirinke.[/sblock]

Calenthang removes from the sack the smaller bag that he'd found in the hag's lair as well as 326 gp and 125 sp. Reaching into the smaller sack easily tells him this is a similar bag to the bag of holding the group already had, giving them two such containers now. Reaching inside he pulls out the following items, which Broddy goes over carefully, realizing he needed to cast his detect magic spell after all:

3 potions
1 arcane scroll
1 divine scroll
1 suit of studded leather armor _(magical)_
1 suit of masterwork half-plate
1 heavy steel shield _(magical)_
1 dagger _(magical)_
1 ring _(magical)_
1 rod _(magical)_
1 bag _(magical)_
1 silver basilisk statuette _(whose eyes glow magically)_
1 gold chalice with amethyst inlays
1 grappling hook tied to 50 feet of silk rope
1 healer's kit
3 bedrolls
3 backpacks (stuffed with trail rations - 15 days worth)

[sblock]Quite a motherload guys. Congrats. [/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jun 9, 2006)

Sielwoodan look at the items. "Adding what we have found up to now, we have quite a treasure to split. And until we found our lost friends, we should also use the item they have left behind. We need to put all the chance on our side to find them. Broddy, how much time would it take us to learn the powers of each of these magical ietms. I do not trust the hag, she could have hidden a cursed item or a poison among that."


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 9, 2006)

Calenthang takes interest in the shield, considering the suits of armor something for someone else. He just recently got a masterwork breastplate from Ayden, and he would sooner not part with it for the bulkier half-plate.
He nods at Sielwoodan's take on the situation, once again finding the elven ranger's words practical and wise.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 9, 2006)

Majin said:
			
		

> While the others look over the items Calenthang begins pulling from his bag, Teleri feels a familiar tingle in the back of her mind she hadn't felt in some time. _Ye've grown somewhat elf-child. Be sure not'in to let tha' go te yer head,_ the rough, but feminine dwarven voice of her sword resounds in her mind.
> 
> [sblock]Teleri can now treat the magical sword as +2. Be sure to update your character sheet in the correct places Kirinke.[/sblock]




ooc:
Sweet!  I will as soon as I'm able. 

IC
Teleri smiled at StormArmour's words. _*I don't think you'd let me my sharp friend. 'Adventure' either makes you grow up quick, or you die quick. I hope to achieve the growing up, rather than the other.*_ she said wryly, a hint of her old humour lacing her own words.

"Sounds good Seilwooden. I don't have a problem with it," Teleri says.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 10, 2006)

Laurent gives a wry smile, "I wonder what I have got myself in for," he looks at Sielwoodan and Calenthang and his voice becomes flatly serious, "Well can I understand your reticence when so many dear to you have been lost. I shall endevour to prove myself worthy of a place in such company."

      "To business then. If you wish I can assist your investigation of that book. I am surely not as great a scholar as Master Glittergem, but I may be able to contribute some small insight."

    He takes a look at the items as they are arranged. Though as Calenthang opens them and he realises what is about he serruptiously looks about them to see if any of the locals are taking an interest, whether larcenous or not. He gives each one a look over, trying hard to keep his examination professional and doing his best not to even appear covetous.

"If required I can assist in the identification of your items, I am sure this would expedite matters if desired. However, if not then I shall be out and about, gossiping, chatting, flirting and seeing what I can dig up. Though possibly not in that order."

ooc:
[sblock] Bardic Knowledge check (+6) on "The Book" and if any of the artefacts arranged on the table if applicable [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Jun 10, 2006)

Teleri nods briefly in understanding. "Good, like I said, you and Dunstand are probably the best suited to get the information we need. I have a nasty habit of saying the wrong thing and the wrong time." she said, freely admitting her own defencies in diplomancy.


----------



## Dhes (Jun 11, 2006)

As Calanthang spills there new riches out on the table, Dunstand makes a grab for the plain but perfectly made dagger. ”It seems that you do have something useful in that bag of yours.”
[sblock]The new loot list is up, plz have a look at it. Their is a lot of stuff, and when I say a lot of stuff I mean a lot. We have 75+ items without an owner. We will need 1300gp to identify the new stuff, lest hope that Laurent can knock a copal of hundred gold of that with his Bardic Knowledge check. Lets sort out the stuff before we go anywhere[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Jun 11, 2006)

Laurent is able to discern something of the following items:

Studded leather armor - Protective aura
Heavy Steel shield - Protective aura, runes etched around the edges that ward against magic
Basilisk statuette - The eyes look to be detachable and exhude an offensive magic
Ring - Runes that suggest behavioral modification.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 13, 2006)

"I don't have the identify spell but there are some things I may be able to find out myself," He responds to Sielwoodan as he starts to study the items. "Although we should get them properly identified, as well as this spear."

ooc: He will study the items as well in case he can help identify anything.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 14, 2006)

"Fine. We also should consider how to split all that is in the bag. As long as it stay in it, it won't help us. If we use them, it might save our lives and also help to find back our companions."

[SBLOCK=OOC]Dhes, you forgot in the loot the many wands we found on the mechanical beholder.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 14, 2006)

Calenthang glares at the items laid out in front of him when Laurent offers to help identify their use, but doesn't say anything against it. There is no reason they shouldn't allow the double-agent to aid them, so long as they had a sword at his throat. Whose sword that it would be is obvious enough to the elven warrior.
When Broddy admits he cannot help the party divine the usage of the items any more than Laurent, Calenthang doesn't bother pointing out that they could easily afford to pay some wizard-merchant to do so for them. Nobody around here was turstworthy anyway.


----------



## Majin (Jun 14, 2006)

Broddy is able to discern the same as Laurent on all items but the small rust colored bag. He notices some markings of conjuration stiched into the side, but from the other items nothing further. A strange sudden resonance in his head keeps him from concentrating harder.


----------



## Dhes (Jun 14, 2006)

[sblock]dam… I’ll go back and have them added in.[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 15, 2006)

Laurent passes his information onto the rest of the group as he sees it, no point being obscure or deceitful - especially as how he doesn't put it past at least some of his new companions to use this as a test.

    Then he address Teleri, "So, milady. If my understanding is correct it would appear that you were initially searching for whatever or whoever was holding the soul of your Paladin friend. While no closer to resolving that quest you have witnessed three of your friends sucked into the book held by our gnomish friend here and their current status is uncertain. What's the provence of said tome?"


----------



## kirinke (Jun 15, 2006)

"I personally don't know much about it. That would probably be Broddy's forte." Teleri said, hoping that the conversation would help restore Broddy to a semblance of his normal self.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 20, 2006)

"Well, you see, and this is just a theory you understand, that your friend Chastity is neither dead nor alive but instead trapped somewhere. You bear with you an artefact which has demonstrated a similar power, hence my interest in finding where it came from, yes? You may already have found her yet know it not." 

He stands, "I shall take your leave now, while you diffy up your hard won treasures. I shall take Rex with me if that is okay and make what enquiries I can around the neighborhood."


Unless anyone objects he will return to the stables and pick up Rex, then head out to amble around town. No definate aim in view, just to get a feel for the place.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 21, 2006)

Calenthang can't imagine why Laurent was trying to make friends with Rex and he doesn't bother voicing his suspicions either.
"Let us lessen our burden, my friends," Calenthang says while rising from his seat and quickly placing the things in front of him back in the magic bag at his hip. It is time to get rid of those things that won't be useful.
He waits by the door for those that will go with him before leaving to find a place to sell their things.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 21, 2006)

"I'll head over to that Illmater temple and see what I can discover, on the pretense of looking for new healing methods, which I will be learning as well." Teleri said getting up. "Something tells me that whatever is happening in this town, that priestess knows more than she is willing to divulge."


----------



## Mimic (Jun 22, 2006)

"The book doesn't have anything to do with Chastity, we found it in the lair of a night hag some distance from here, from the looks of it and the other items we found they had been there for some time." Broddy says quietly, unconsciously moving his arm to protect the book.

"If you don't mind I am going back up to my room, I am not feeling very well." He will leave the table and head but up to his room to lay down.

ooc: Sorry for the disapearing trick, work and life have gotten busy of late.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 22, 2006)

"I will accompany you then milady, then see what opportunities present themselves," Laurent stands and get's ready to go, "I find I can somtimes be quite good at reading people," he continues, and smiles the very blandest of bland smiles at Calenthang.


----------



## Majin (Jun 22, 2006)

Broddy's dreams for the remaining parts of the night are plagued by recreations of the horrible scene from earlier that day, forced to watch his friends sucked into unknown depths of that portal. 

Calenthang and those who follow spend the next few hours bargaining at various shops selling off the remaining left over items while Laurent goes off with Rex to wander around town. Most residential homes are around the outskirts of town and there a few farms here and there far out in the distance about a 5 minute jog from the edge of town. Besides the inn he'd left from and the towering church dominating the center of town he does not find too much else of interest. It's only been a half hour before Rex's ears perk up as he notices something in a nearby alley. Laurent sees a flash of a diminuitive hand for a moment before it is wrenched back into the darkness of its hiding place. Rex growls for a moment, but then oddly runs towards the things. After the dog disappears into the darkness Laurent hears barking and what seems like childish squealing, then laughter. 

Two children sheepishly emerge from the alley a few moments later, Rex in tow. One a small girl about nine years old with large brown eyes and a boy, about the same age if not older, clutching a toy wooden sword and shield. He wears a home-made cape with fake magical symbols emroidered at the collar, and has pieces of cloth tied around his wrists to resemble gauntlets. They look as if they want to run, but then look up at Laurent expectantly.

Teleri's short trip to the temple finds Andress, the high priestess tending things at the alter when she arrives. The priestess looks up at Teleri's approach. "Good tidings this evening," she says, recognizing the moon elf. "What do you need?"

EDIT - Wilphe - Sorry about the above. I was in the middle of posting this when you posted your latest message. Could you go along and play out this scene I've gotten you into? I'll allow you to catch up to Teleri afterwards if you'd still like.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 22, 2006)

Calenthang makes sure the bard reads a novel about purging the world of the corrupt and conniving when the orator smiles at the unamused fighter.

[sblock]I'll leave what items were sold to Dhes, if nobody has anything to say about it...[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jun 22, 2006)

Sielwoodan let Calenthang, Dunstand and Teleri doing teh shopping. Sielwoodan doesn,t like the idea of leaving Broddy alone, even if he has gone sleeping. Sielwoodan remain in the common room near the fire. Once, he leaves to go to the and gives something to eat to Felmir before coming back to the common room.


----------



## Dhes (Jun 22, 2006)

Dunstand heads out with Calenthang to sell off their newly gotten treasures.
[sblock]Last call, I still need some people to ok the list, and I still need to know if people want anything that we don’t have. I can’t tell you guys how much money we have if I don’t know what I can and can’t sell.   

Krinke, I see that you haven’t changed your sheet yet, could you please do this before we add any more stuff to the characters. If you would get any magical stuff this could affect your stats and it would be a real pain in the @ss to back track trough it if the stats where incorrect to start with. Like I sad in OOC, feel free to E-mail me if you have any questions or even suggestions (i.e. get stuffed Dhes and stop bothering me about my character sheet  ) [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Jun 23, 2006)

ooc:
Heh. I always need help in figuring out numbers.  And I want it to be right too. So feel free in looking it over. I'm sure I made mistakes somewhere.... I think I have made the changes nessesary.

IC
Teleri smiled and told her what they have found out so far, in her characteristically blunt way, figuring that the priestess would not like the flowery speech of courtiers. "We are still no closer to finding out who has Chasity's soul," she said, gauging the priestess' reaction to her tale, looking for any signs of stress or duplicity, hoping that StormArmour might help with it, but not counting on it. "The hag is dead, but she might have accomplices somewhere, perhaps in town."

Inwardly, Teleri knew that Calenthang and the others would probably have an apoletic fit with her telling anything to one they suspect of being partially responsibly for a comrade's death, but she had her reasons. By building a raporte with her quarry, she might be able to catch the ahh suspect in a lie. If nothing else, making enemies where none were is a generally bad idea.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 23, 2006)

OOC: Sorry about the cross post, yeah, Laurent will catch up with Teleri later, unless you want that incident to happen on the way to the Temple?

IC:
    Laurent holds out his hands wide in a gesture of surrender, "I am at your mercy, great warrior." and bows his head in submission, "But surely one as mighty as yourself need not skulk in alleyways and spy on his foes from a distance"


----------



## Majin (Jun 23, 2006)

~Teleri~

Andress nods along with Teleri as she relates the most recent events to her, only stopping the cleric once, to correct her on the proper pronunciation of Chastity's name. Other than that the priestess seems quite pleased that the party has returned safely. "Do you have any leads on where to go next?" she asks, with interest.

~Laurent~

In response to the bard's words, the boy's sheepish look fades and he does his best to nod confidently to him. The girl blushes as she looks around cautiously before introducing herself and her companion.

"I'm Renadra..." she says. "... And this is my brother, Oliver," she adds, almost in passing. She leans close and continues in almost a whisper. "We're not allowed to talk to you," she explains, referring to the party as a whole Laurent is now apparently with. "Andress says that all strangers want to hurt the people of Twilight Hollow," she adds, her tone slightly doubtful, but still wary as she looks at Laurent for some sort of reaction.

[sblock]Kirinke - Dhes is in the process of typing up a post to help you further with your sheet. Thank him kindly for it, because without him, I'm sure I would have gone crazy by now with these sorts of issues.  [/sblock]


----------



## Dhes (Jun 23, 2006)

After getting all the haggling done, Dunstand returns to the inn. Hoping that the rest of the party were satisfied with the prices they got for all the stuff. 

Kirinke    
[sblock]From you ooc post up here I get the feeling that you didn’t read my last ooc post to you. Looking at your sheet, the only thing that I can see that you changed is taking off the shield. This for one is a good start but there is still some work to be done. I took the liberty of typing up a small sample character sheet for you so you can see what it should look like and what your numbers should be. 


*Teleri Shadow Song*
*Female, Moon Elf, Cleric lvl4 / Fighter lvl2*
*Region: Evereska*
*Deity: * Sehanine Moonbow
Chaotic Good

*Str: *	16	(+3) 
*Dex: *	17	(+3)
*Con: *	11	(+0)
*Int: *	11	(+0)
*Wis: *	15	(+2)
*Cha: *	10	(+0)

*HP: * 40
*AC: * AC 17, Touch 13, Flat 14
*Init: * +3
*BAB: * +5
*Grap: * +8
*Speed* 20 ft. (base 30, load Medium, Light armor)

*Fort: *	+7 (+7 base, +0 ability, +0 Magic) 
*Ref: *	+4 (+1 base, +3 ability, +0 Magic) 
*Will: *	+8 (+4 base, +2 ability, +2 Magic) 

*+8 Ranged, * Composite longbow, 1D8 +2, x3 critical

*Single handed *
*+10 Melee, * StormArmor, 1D8 +5, 19-20/x2 critical
*+9 Melee, * Short sword, 1D6 +4, 19-20/x2 critical

*duel wielding *_
*+8 Melee, * StormArmor, 1D8 +5, 19-20/x2 critical
*+7 Melee, * Short sword, 1D6 +4, 19-20/x2 critical


As you can see, I took off the amulet and changed the weapons. You only get a -2 penalty for “Duel wielding” plus some other stuff you missed. For a more indepth look please have a look at my ooc post.
OOC post for Kirinke....  [/sblock]_


----------



## kirinke (Jun 23, 2006)

ooc:
Thanks Des. The changes have been made . I knew I screwed up somewhere.    

Also, Teleri is well aware that the good priestess isn't to be trusted that far (at least in her eyes), so our resident slightly crazy elf is pretty much pulling a Columbo routine on her.   

IC:
"We don't really know where to go next. I was hoping that you might have an idea as to where to search next. As I said, we believe that whoever is keeping Chastity's spirit may have accomplices in town I'm sorry to say. Who they may be, I don't know. It's.... just a hunch you might say."


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 24, 2006)

Majin said:
			
		

> "I'm Renadra..." she says. "... And this is my brother, Oliver," she adds, almost in passing. She leans close and continues in almost a whisper. "We're not allowed to talk to you," she explains, referring to the party as a whole Laurent is now apparently with. "Andress says that all strangers want to hurt the people of Twilight Hollow," she adds, her tone slightly doubtful, but still wary as she looks at Laurent for some sort of reaction.




  Laurent drops to his knees and offers his neck before Oliver's sword, "If I am so dangerous then Sir Oliver had better strike me down now Lady Renadra. Do you think Andress would like that?"

"I've only just met them, and they don't really trust me any more than Andress trusts them. Rex is my only friend right now. What's so bad about strangers anyway?"

ooc: Diplomacy check time?


----------



## Majin (Jun 25, 2006)

~Teleri~

Andress looks at Teleri strangely for a few moments before responding, "Sister Teleri, you would do better to not let yourself be ruled by "hunches". It breeds distrust of all those around you, which is unbecoming and self-destructive, especially for those in our position as priestesses," she warns. "No, I trust all those of Twilight Hollow. If anyone is responsible for the torture that Chastity endures, it is most assuredly from on outside source."

~Laurent~

[sblock]Correct you are on the diplomacy check Wilphe. Easy pass [/sblock]

Oliver's eyes widen as Laurent puts his neck closer to the boy's sword. Pulling it away quickly, Oliver hides it behind his back, an embarrassed look on his face. Renadra answers, almost if reciting a remembered verse, her eyes closed, "A day of darkness yet awaits the people of Twilight Hollow. The day will come when a stranger arrives in town. This stranger comes for the innocent among us. This stranger has a handsome shell, but inside this stranger hides a broken and warped soul. This stranger knows us. This stranger has watched us. This stranger knows the blessings of the beast that plagues us. Death walks with this stranger." Renadra opens her eyes again and stares up at Laurent. "That is what Andress says," she adds, looking behind her shoulder again.

"She thinks your handsome," Oliver states, bluntly, speaking for the first time. Renadra's glance shoots towards her brother. She looks appalled as she screams, "No I don't Oliver! Take that back!" her face the color of crimson. Her courage returns quickly enough though, as she leans towards Laurent and whispers, "Lady Andress once threatened to poke out my eyes once, when she caught me playing in her chambers," she shivers. "Some of my friends say she curses small children that make her cross. That's what we think happened to Tamara Uhlstan," she explains, a frown appearing on her small face.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 25, 2006)

Teleri smiled blandly. "Those who trained me told me listen to the small voice which lies within, for more often than not, tis the voice of the gods, subtly guiding us." she looked at the priestess. "Indeed, I do not let myself be ruled by those feelings, but I do not dismiss them out of hand." she shrugged. "Blind trust can often lead to darkness and the damnation of one's soul, even as it can rise one to the heights of heaven." she said, as if quoting something.

ooc:
+2 Diplomacy


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 26, 2006)

Laurent listens to the verses, runs them over in his mind and commits them to memory, then repeats them back to Renadra:

"A day of darkness yet awaits the people of Twilight Hollow.
The day will come when a stranger arrives in town.
This stranger comes for the innocent among us.
This stranger has a handsome shell,
but inside this stranger hides a broken and warped soul.
This stranger knows us.
This stranger has watched us.
This stranger knows the blessings of the beast that plagues us.
Death walks with this stranger." 

     Okay, it's an audience of two, but any audience is good enough for him*. 
"Interesting, so what did happen to Tamara?"



OOC: *Perform/Act, for what it is worth...


----------



## Mimic (Jun 26, 2006)

Broddy wakes yet again and shakes his head as he tries to clear his mind of the nightmare that has plagued his dreams, with a small sigh he runs his hand through his hair as he gets out of bed. Its obvious that sleep is not going to happen and he walks over and sits in front of a small desk lighting a candle.

On the desk is the object of his fascination and frustration, the book that he found in the night hags den, he gently runs his hand over the cover, feeling for the thousandth time all the small imperfections that a book that old would have. "Your the answer to what I am looking for... maybe I'm just not asking the right questions yet." He says quietly to no one as he opens the book and begins to read.


----------



## Majin (Jun 28, 2006)

~Laurent~

Renadra nods approvingly at Laurent's successful retelling of Andress' prophecy. In answer to his question about Tamara she responds mysteriously, "That's just the thing... she just disappeared," she gulps. "She used to live over there," she points, indicating one of the lone farmhouses far off in the distance but just visible enough for Laurent to make it out.

~Teleri~

Andress' slightly puzzled expression does not leave her face at Teleri's recitations, but she does begin to pace the space behind the alter slowly. "Your words are somewhat cryptic, priestess," the high priestess states. "But that would be typical for a priestess of Sehanine though, wouldn't it?" she adds, eyeing the silver holy symbol hanging from Teleri's neck. 

~Broddy~

Taking some time to study the strange runes inside the book Broddy begins to recognize patterns that seem to praise some sort of entities known as 'Old Ones'; the best translation he can come up with. That is until he suddenly realizes that the name had entered his mind as almost a whisper. Looking at the runes again he cannot make the connection he thought he had before to identify them as that, but the correlation still sticks in his mind. _An incredibly bizarre experience_ is all he can figure at the moment.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 28, 2006)

Teleri grinned. "Mmm. Most elves are a bit cryptic. We can't help it. And those who walk under the moon's light are even more so." she said, refering to her own priesthood and looked at Andress. "What troubles you so my friend?" Teleri asked. "Your burden seems great, even for a priestess of Illmater." she said delicately. "I would like to help, if it is within my power that is."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 28, 2006)

Sielwoodan finish to take his drink in the common room before he go back to his room, next to Broddy's one. As he pass in front of Broddy's door, he listen inside. 

_Quiet... I can't believe I would want to hear him speaking his flow of useless words._

He then enters his room and relax a bit before his companion come back.


----------



## Majin (Jun 28, 2006)

~Teleri~

"I am troubled by nothing more than what I have been, Priestess Teleri. Chastity's plight, plain and simple," she says solemnly. "It appears you are already doing all that you can in putting this matter to rest, but I fear it just may not be enough. If you have come by no leads, we simply may have to accept Chastity's fate and resign ourselves to our failures," she says sadly.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 28, 2006)

Laurent looks at Renadra, "She just disappeared? She just didn't run away, or something? How long ago was this?"

OOC:
Laurent will, essentially, interrogate her without sounding like he's interrogating her. He'll nod, empathise, interject and take as long as he needs (he's nothing better to do), but what he wants to know is:
How old she was
What she looked like
How long ago this happened
Anything odd about the circumstances
Who her family are and what they are like
The results of any search that was made
Why she thinks Andress had anything to do with it.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 3, 2006)

Calenthang returns to the inn after selling the things the group no longer needed with Dunstand and sits in the common room, keeping a close eye on anyone entering or leaving.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 4, 2006)

Teleri smiled grimly. "I will not give up on this. No paladin deserves to suffer for eternity. Do not give up hope my friend. If you give up hope, then darkness will truly claim your soul," she stood up and bowed formally. "I must go, but if I find anything, I will keep you informed."


ooc:
I know it sounds like she is giving everything away, but she is truly pulling a Columbo on the priestess. If she is innocent (doubtfull), then Teleri gains a good ally. If she is guilty of any kind of involvment in Chasitity's death and Andreas's probable death, then Teleri is coming across as somewhat naive and easily manipulated, something that Teleri hopes to exploit.


----------



## Majin (Jul 4, 2006)

[sblock] Sorry for the delay guys, I've not been feeling too well lately.[/color]

~Teleri~

Andress gives Teleri a nod as the priestess dismisses herself, then watches her leave the church from behind her alter, silenty tapping a finger on it until Teleri is out of sight.

~Laurent~

"It was only a few weeks ago," Renadra replies to the bard. The girl takes in all of Laurent's questions and answers them in turn:

"She was ten, had blond hair and brown eyes. Her parent's live out on the farm up there," the girl points again to a farm on the horizon. "There generally nice, but I've hardly ever talked to them much. Them and Her Ladyship Andress said that she fell down a well and she was unable to heal her. We never saw her buried though, that was strange..."

At Laurent's last question, Renadra scrunches her face as if in deep thought for a few moments before responding, "Uhm... well it's just what most of my friends think," a bit of an embarrassed look on her face.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 4, 2006)

ooc:
Do you know which goddess was called the Lady of Pain or the Willing whip as one of her monikers? Teleri is suspecting that the priestess is either knowingly or unknowingly serving either her or Shar. I mean, lookit the evidence. A priestess who seems to revel in suffering (the servants of Illmater don't as a rule revel in pain or torture, but will willing undergo such if the cause is good and or will result in something good.)


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 5, 2006)

Laurent smiles, "And your friends think that because? Is Lady Andress really so frightening?"

    <Probably not a lot more I can get out of this child, but she's interesting and pleasent enough. Okay, chat a bit, find out where she lives, play with Rex, see if I can't arrange to meet some of their friends later for a performance and be about your business>


----------



## kirinke (Jul 10, 2006)

Teleri heads back to the inn, troubled. Though she did not sense any 'off' vibes from the priestess, the woman's actions were troubling, something that no follower of Illmater would stoop too. She gripped the hilt of the mithril longsword.

_*I am at logger-heads my friend. The priestess' words seem genuine, but her actions speak of one who is not quite herself. To put it plainly, her actions are not those of an Illmater follower, but one who is beginning to walk darker paths. The whole parade thing is what gets me. I have never heard of that being apart of the worship practices of Torm, Illmater or Tyr. She seems to have given up all hope. What darkness plagues this place and could hold a paladin's soul hostage and drive a priestess so insane that she forgets her own faith's tennants?*_ she asked, her grim mental voice tinged with confusion. _*Aie. I need to pray and reflect on this. I only hope that Sehanine can brighten a path to those who have committed these foul acts. For my eyes are dark to the truth that I know is probably staring at me right in the face!*_


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 10, 2006)

Calenthang stares pointedly at Teleri when she enters the inn and its common room. He studies her for a second with a smug grin, apparently amused by the sudden lack of a certain orator.
_Someone should be keeping an eye on him..._


----------



## Majin (Jul 11, 2006)

~Teleri~

There is a chilly silence from the sword, but Teleri can tell that the sword is listening and still cognizant.

~Laurent~

"Well..." Renadra looks at the ground, dragging the tip of her right foot in the dirt. "She's always nice around the adults, but when they're not around she can be real impatient with kids my, I mean, our age," she explains simply, shooting a glance to Oliver to include the boy.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 11, 2006)

"My thanks friend Renadra, I hope that at some point we can meet again and I can entertain you in my stead. You know where you can find me if you wish to chat again."

       Laurent takes his leave, and after a brief check around to see if anything is taking an interest in him, takes a circitous route back to in the inn. About half way there he begins to whistle, badly and tunelessly.

       Entering the inn he bows to Teleri and takes a seat, Rex resting his head upon his lap, "Well, I have heard much but do not know whether to believe it. How went the parley with the priestess?"


----------



## Mimic (Jul 11, 2006)

Broddy once again attempts to sleep but it eludes him still. With a small sigh he gets out of bed and heads back down stairs, with the book tucked safely away in his haversack. Once downstairs he spots his friends and goes to join them.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 11, 2006)

Teleri sighed as she ordered an ale and sipped it, while pondering Lauret's question. "I think I managed too convince her that I was relatively harmless and naive, not to big a stretch all things considering," she looked at the dark ale, grimancing inwardly. "That in of itself may prove to be to our advantage, especially if she is not what she seems." she said tiredly. "I am not skilled in ferretting out information and less skilled at gauging whether or not someone's motives are less than pure. Perhaps you or Dunstand would be better suited to it."


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 11, 2006)

Laurent takes a look to see if any of the locals are within earshot, and repeats the poem he heard from Renadra, low and using all his skill to  quite threatening tone into it,

"A day of darkness yet awaits the people of Twilight Hollow.
The day will come when a stranger arrives in town.
This stranger comes for the innocent among us.
This stranger has a handsome shell,
but inside this stranger hides a broken and warped soul.
This stranger knows us.
This stranger has watched us.
This stranger knows the blessings of the beast that plagues us.
Death walks with this stranger." 

      He relaxes slightly when he finishes, "I got that from a child, but it seems that Lady Andress takes it very seriously indeed, and seemingly ensures that everyone else around here does as well."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 11, 2006)

Teleri listened to the recital and scowled. "That's the problem with prophesies. They're vague enough that you can make them into whatever you want and by the time the prophesy is supposed to take place has passed, you only recognize the warnings in hindsight."


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 12, 2006)

"You might view that as a problem. Other people might view that as an opportunity to justify a particular course of action based upon a specific and slanted interpretation."


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 12, 2006)

Calenthang grunts at Teleri's and Laurent's take on the "prophecy." There's only one stranger he's concerned about at the moment.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 12, 2006)

"Nice poem." tells Sielwoodan. He had followed Broddy silently back to the common room and was watching the other speaking. "Andress would have see this stranger in Chastity? As a paladin, she offer the most beautifull shell, made of virtue. But I think it is more a xenophobe who told that." The archer sits around the table. The thought cross Sielwoodan mind that Ayden would have been more likely to find insight in this, but for now, they can't count on him.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 12, 2006)

Teleri shook her head. "And if she is a captive of something foul, that thing would have little trouble in breaking and twisting her." she said, looking grim indeed.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 13, 2006)

Calenthang narrows his eyes at Teleri. For her to insult Chastity's resolve, a woman the young elven maiden knew for less than a week, is a disrespect the warrior is not going to sit back and let continue.
"Chastity was a paladin of great honor and virtue. I did not know her for very long, but I'm sure I'm not the only one that would trust her with my life." Calenthang glances at Sielwoodan briefly before continuing. "The only thing that could break and twist her must be something powerful. More powerful than anything we've faced before." He turns a glare on Teleri. "Not everyone is so easily turned."
"Friend Sielwoodan has the right of it. We are wasting time sitting here musing over poems and prophecies!" He leans back in his chair to include Laurent into his vision. Pretty words seemed more suitable for the orator and he had yet to provide any useful insight on the matter. "Why would High Priestess Andress not tell us of her fears? We are all strangers here, and I do not expect to be well-liked, but surely we have done enough to prove our mettle..."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 13, 2006)

"My friend, I did not mean to disparage Chastity. I only speak truth. If whatever it is has enough power to keep her captive, then it most likely has enough power to break her and both of us know that anyone and anything can be broken given enough time." she said softly, without anger. 

"And what do you propose we do Calenthang? You speak forcefully, but do you have a direction for that force to travel? Do you have any idea on what to do next? We cannot simply cut a swath of destruction through this town." she said and looked frustrated as well as tired.

She looked at Laurete. "You said that the girl who died was never buried, or the child you questioned said she never saw a funeral. Chasitity was never buried or given a proper funeral." her eyes hardened. 

"There may be a way, but it is chancy at best..." she said tapping her finger on the table. "Tonight I will pray for the spell that detects undead. If there are restless spirits around, they may be able to give us information that the townspeople will not or cannot."


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 13, 2006)

"I would sooner have no life left in me than succumb," Calenthang says no less forcefully.
When the priestess shows mock interest in his internal designs, Calenthang flashes a toothy, wolfish grin.
"What I propose? Since you accomplished nothing at your visit with High Priestess Andress, I propose we all go. Now. No need to give our enemies," he looks at Laurent, "any more time to snare us. We have lost enough to waiting. I for one do not want the High Priestess counting me among the 'meek.'"
As fulfilling as destroying Twilight Hollow and all of the corruption in it would be to the wood elf warrior, Calenthang isn't as bull-headed as his now common-place scowl would suggest. There was a time when patience was a quaint strategy used to peacefully settle the score. A time before his revered friend was devoured by a magical tome. Speaking of which...
_I will see it burned!_ He looks at Broddy, his face a steely-calm mask of deceptive patience. Maybe patience does have its uses.

[sblock]I guess it's up to Sielwoodan and Dunstand to heal Calenthang when he needs it  [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Jul 13, 2006)

"And by leaving, we will leave two innocent souls to suffer alone without hope," Teleri said coolly. "We cannot leave yet. Our avenues of inquiry have not been exhausted. We can question the farm girl's parents for one and I do intend to pray for that spell I mentioned." 

"I will not give into the darkness of despair just yet," she said quietly, but there was steel hidden beneath.

ooc
[sblock] Don't be too sure. Teleri isn't one to let a comrade, even a thick-skulled comrade suffer. You can count on her to heal Calenthang. She isn't petty. Just a bit crazy. And very, very stubborn.[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 13, 2006)

For Calenthang's part, he has enough decency to look abashed by Teleri's misinterpretation of his proposal.
"I mean we should all go to High Priestess Andress, friend Teleri," he says carefully, trying not to get angry at her for thinking he would want to run away.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 13, 2006)

Laurent fixes Calenthang with a steely and impassive gase, "And what would you hope to accomplish by seeing her in such a manner? Myabe a red hot poker and some pliers should ensure you get the information you seek. Such an approach will accomplish nothing except raising the whole village against us."

      "If the Lady Teleri wishes to use magic to see what she can divine, then let her."


----------



## Velmont (Jul 13, 2006)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> "Chastity was a paladin of great honor and virtue. I did not know her for very long, but I'm sure I'm not the only one that would trust her with my life." Calenthang glances at Sielwoodan briefly before continuing.




Sielwoodan nods at Calenthang statement. He remember Chastity. He didn't consider her a firend at that time, but at least, he could argue on her valor and loyalty, and for that. He listen to the conversation thinking on what to do next. He doesn't like much teh arguement. He know the elven warrior need to be contain somehow. He is a brave warrior and has proven  more than once his true value, but when it comes to politics, he is not a good advisor. Teleri acts more like a teenager than a full grown woman, and her immaturity can be dangerous. But who could lead these two... He was himself more at ease in the wild with animals than in the city with man. The group had seen six other member and they are gone, but it seems now that the hole left is too wide...

_...This stranger knows us.
This stranger has watched us.
This stranger knows the blessings of the beast that plagues us.
Death walks with this stranger._

"Who as establish himself in Twilight Hollow? Does Andress have been raised in Twilight Hollow?"


----------



## kirinke (Jul 13, 2006)

Teleri smiled slightly at both elves. "Forgive my misinterpertation Calenthang. I am as frustrated as you are with this." 

She looked at the quiet Seilwooden. "Hmmm. Good question and one that does run on the same trail as mine."


----------



## Velmont (Jul 13, 2006)

"'This stranger comes for the innocent among us.': Innocence is a quality often given to children. 
'The day will come when a stranger arrives in town.': He must not be born in the city.
'This stranger has watched us': It cannot be the newcomer, it must be someone who is in the city for a while.
'This stranger knows us.': He must be close to the population.
'This stranger knows the blessings of the beast that plagues us.': He knows the belssing, so he must be of some faith.
'Death walks with this stranger.': Most likely, he will be the cause of deads.

Now, if we suppose that poem hide some truth, the death of that child must be in relation, and most likely that starnger is someone who hasn't been raised here, and is the follower of some god. I suggets we go talk to the parent of that child who died and learn a bit more about the circumstance of his death, we might know more about that stranger. But I don't expect it will be easy to learn more if Andress is really in relation with that, because she seems to have a good influence on the city, and we are still strangers. If we have the answers we need, I think will have no more reason to delay a visit to Andress, but for now, we have nothing solid enough... I still doubt myself the true implication of Andress in all this."


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 13, 2006)

"I don't remember mentioning torture..." Calenthang meets Laurent's steely gaze with one as sharp as the fighter's longsword. "You have a very imaginative mind, orator Laurent. Some might say 'perverse.'"
He turns from the bard when Sielwoodan speaks up. The ranger tends to keep to himself, but when he has something to say, it's usually insightful.
"A question she would be able to answer for us, my friends," he says, glancing sideways at Laurent. A minor victory, but a victory none the less. It doesn't surprise Calenthang at all that the orator would want them to wait longer to take action. Most likely the spy's plans were being shredded right before his eyes.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 13, 2006)

"Your tone suggested that you were unwilling to take "no" for an answer, and if you approach Lady Andress with your apparently habitual directness I think "no" would be the answer you would get. What then? 

     He takes a sip of goats milk and redirects the conversation.
"I would suggest that her Ladyship and I speak to the girls parents tomorrow, because this needs to be done tactfully, and nothing screams tactful quite like going around someones house after dusk to discuss their most recent berevement."


----------



## kirinke (Jul 13, 2006)

Teleri nodded. "Once I pray for my spells, I will begin what divinations I may tonight. If we do find something not quite resting in peace, hopefully they'll be willing to communicate,"


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 14, 2006)

"If she answers 'no' to the question I have in mind, orator Laurent, I will see justice served and the corruption in Twilight Hollow extinguished." This time Calenthang doesn't take his eyes off of the bard. His bronze-colored, almond-shaped eyes stare flatly, like a lion sitting atop a fresh kill. If the fool man thought the warrior was so sporadic, maybe it would be best if he kept his crooked spine in check.
_Lest he see it straightened._
As always, Calenthang will follow the path his companions choose for themselves. Being loyal doesn't mean he has to sit by and quietly watch his friends risk their necks.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 14, 2006)

"I too suspect her Calenthang, but vengeance and justice are two different things. What would Chastity prefer?" Teleri said. "We simply do not have enough proof to charge the priestess with anything. Have some patience my friend our avenues of inquiry have not been exhausted."

ooc:
What time is it? Nearing dark or what?


----------



## Majin (Jul 14, 2006)

OoC: It's around late evening. From now on, I'm planning on having a rough estimate of the time of day at the top of all my IC posts so there is no confusion. That should help things out a bit.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 14, 2006)

ooc
Then not too late to pray for spells I'd think. So late evening would be around 8 o'clock or ninish right?


----------



## Dhes (Jul 24, 2006)

After a mostly uneventful day of haggling with the local traders. The only shock of the day was  Laurent’s story. Only somewhat troubled, but to tired Dunstand retreats to his room for some sleep expecting to have a hard day tomorrow. 

Dunstand’s dreams are plagued by the images of his old companions and dungeons full of children screaming strange poetry.  

Waking early next day, Dunstand goes down to the common-room to break his fast.
[sblock]The list is now final, plz update you sheets and make sure if you get a new weapon and or armor to update is accordingly.[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 24, 2006)

Calenthang guards the door to his room for every hour the others sleep longer than he. When Dunstand goes downstairs to breakfast, Calenthang joins him quietly. He will remain in the common room until the others are ready to ask the childrens' parents about whatever things they thought were necessary. He didn't pay much attention...


----------



## kirinke (Jul 24, 2006)

Teleri slides into her normal place at the table, ordering breakfast and eating, noticing that the others especially the non-elvish members were mostly looking like something the dog had dragged into the cottage after burying it, digging it out and dragging it through some mud and then playing tug of war with something unmentionable. 
After 'sleeping' for her four hours, she had spent the night praying and had come no closer to inspiration than the day before. Hopefully with the spell Sehanine had granted her (Detect Undead), she may gain some clues. It was worth a shot if nothing else. This town was creeping her out.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 25, 2006)

Sielwoodan waits for the others to go back to there room nefore following them. As teh other leave, his eyes turn on Broddy for a quick moment. His silence concerns him. He don't like much his continuous flow of words, but at least he knows he is going well...

As he returns to his room, he lay down on his bed. His head seems to want to explode. Too much concerns are stuck in it. Finding his way in the wild, it is a second nature to him, and he always has left the other things to others, but after the dissapearance of now five companions, his mind have been occupied at other things, and among them, to make sure the group stay together. It would be so easy to just leaves and let the others to continue alone. But he find himself somehow bound to find at least Ayden, who among them all, has been the only one Sielwoodan have learn to trust... it is maybe because of that he felt the charge of taking care of the group, because he deosn't trust anyone else to do it correctly, or at least to lead him...

Sielwoodan awake in the morning. The sun isn't yet up, but the sky have started to turn. The tracker take his things and silently walk down to the stable, where he take some moment to groom Felmir. As he returns to the common room, he see some of his companions who are already awake. Sielwoodan takes his meal in silence, awaiting the other to come down and eat.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 26, 2006)

Broddy is one of the last to wake and head down to breakfast, although he still isn't quite his normal self he does look a lot better then the day before.

"Morning."

[sblock]
Memorized spells
Cantrips
Light
Detect Magic
Daze
Ray of frost
level 1
Mage Armor 
Magic Missile 
Shocking grasp
Orb of sound, lesser
level 2
Blur
Scorching Ray 
Web
Summon Monster II
Level 3
Lightning Bolt
Summon Monster III
Haste[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 26, 2006)

Laurent again spends the night in the stables, Rex curled up somewhere close and Hector watching with typically owl-like impassivity. Day breaking he picks the occassional piece of straw out of his hair and clothes and settles in for some bread, cheese and goats milk."Does milady wish to cast before we move out?" he asks Teleri.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 27, 2006)

"No... This sort of thing works better at dusk or at night." Teleri said, looking uneasy at the thought of deliberatly trying to contact the dead, but she firmly decides that if they wish to be laid to rest, she will do so to the best of her ability.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 27, 2006)

Calenthang doesn't bother trying to understand why Teleri's magic would work better at night; the undead don't stop being undead during the day. He does however perk up at the scent of fear coming off of the priestess.
_Let's get this charade over with!_ he thinks to himself, waving a hand to encourage the others to lead the way.


----------



## Majin (Jul 27, 2006)

Reaching the farm takes a good 15 minutes at a steady walking pace. The road evens out ahead, leading to a farmhouse to the east, a barn to the north with a grain silo nearby and a well not to far away from the front of the farmhouse itself. All appears quiet.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 27, 2006)

"When did the girl died" ask Sielwoodan to Laurent, while he lead the group toward the house, keeping an eye alert on anything suspicious.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 28, 2006)

"A few weeks ago. Officially she is reckoned to have fallen down a well, and altough Lady Andress apparently was unable to save her - which implies that the body was recovered - no burial was carried out. Maybe her ladyship just doesn't like burials."


----------



## Velmont (Jul 28, 2006)

Laurent havn't finish his sentence that Sielwoodan halt a moment and start to look around. He feels the farm too quiet and he doesn,t like that. Or there something happening, or the family try to stay in the background, or there is no one there. He look for sign that would help him to know if the family is still around and why the farm is so quiet.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 28, 2006)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> "A few weeks ago. Officially she is reckoned to have fallen down a well, and altough Lady Andress apparently was unable to save her - which implies that the body was recovered - no burial was carried out. Maybe her ladyship just doesn't like burials."




Teleri looks troubled at the information. "I think.... I suspect that Andreas is insane. No priestess of any good deity would deny dead child a proper burial or a funeral. That's wrong. Plain wrong,"


----------



## Mimic (Jul 28, 2006)

Broddy follows along quietly, but every once and a while he will add to the small talk. When Sielwoodan pauses he does as well. scanning the area for anything unusual.


----------



## Dhes (Jul 28, 2006)

Dunstand placidly follows the group up to the farm, but is not disturbed like the rest of the group by the lake of actively.  ”If we want to find out if anything is amiss, we should just go and see." only waiting to see for a second if anyone was inclined to follow him, Dunstand walks over to the front door of the farms main building and give it a loud rap. _why is it that everyone has been jumping at shadows ever since we lost Aiden and Drogo. _


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 29, 2006)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Teleri looks troubled at the information. "I think.... I suspect that Andreas is insane. No priestess of any good deity would deny dead child a proper burial or a funeral. That's wrong. Plain wrong,"




Laurent lowers his voice so that it will not carry - now that they are near to the farm - and softly speaks to the elf, "Possibly. Or maybe the child was infected or diseased in some way and needed to be buried in secret. Or something else, either way we should be careful."


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 29, 2006)

Calenthang draws his sword and goes to stand beside Dunstand, out of view of the doorway. The warrior is clearly pleased with Dunstand's straight-forward tactics.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 29, 2006)

Teleri sighs and keeps an eye on the surroundings, the silence of the place is downright creepy, but then she remembers that the family has just suffered a loss, so they're probably not in the mood for merry-making. 

_*I'm not a member of the watch. I'm a cleric and fighter. *_  she grouses to herself.

"Aye, care is my watchword on this venture. Just don't trust anything you see in this place. Too many questions, not enough answers." she whispers back. "And the answers I'm getting don't make me happy,"


----------



## Majin (Jul 30, 2006)

Dunstand's knock on the door is answered after a few moments but a man, tall and tanned with black hair. Icy blue eyes stare down at the rogue. "Yes? What can I do for you?" he asks, taking in the large group waiting at his door.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 31, 2006)

Broddy wonders if he should say anything but after a moment or two decides against it. He was not the one to broach this subject, there were far more diplomatic people in the party.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 31, 2006)

"I apologise for the intrusion at what I am sure must be a difficult time for your family. My companions have also recently suffered the loss of ones dear to them, not to far from here. May the lady and I beg a few moments of your time?"


----------



## Velmont (Jul 31, 2006)

Sielwoodan listen to Laurent. He decide to let him go with the questioning. A nice chance for him to proove his worth.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 1, 2006)

Teleri keeps her silence, knowing that her mouth often gets her into the most trouble and besides, Laurete needs to earn his keep as it were. At least that is what she tells herself.


----------



## Dhes (Aug 1, 2006)

Dunstand looks the big man up and down, not expecting the farmer to be a man of this size. Before the rogue can respond to the man’s query, the parties dandy bard steps in and thankfully takes that task of his hands.  

Amused at the bards mannerisms,  ”The rest of the us would like some of your time to. But we will be happy to take anything that “Master” Laurent and “his lady” leave for us.”


----------



## Majin (Aug 1, 2006)

The big man looks behind him, making contact with a woman, about his age, who's sitting across the room. When he returns his gaze towards the party it looks grim. "Yes... thank you," he answers, ushering everyone into the house. He closes the door behind you, and takes everyone in once more before speaking up. "Can I do anything for you, or did you just come by to pay your condolences?"


----------



## Dhes (Aug 1, 2006)

Feeling the severity of the situation, Dunstand holds his peace and solemnly enters the small cottage.


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 2, 2006)

Calenthang wears a wry grin as he sheaths his sword and watches the others file into the cottage. He enters last and positions himself close to Dunstand in an unconscious display of favoritism; the rogue's witticism earned him that much.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 2, 2006)

Teleri grinned a little at Dunstand's quip, not knowing whether or not he means her or Laurete's love of the 'flair' as it were.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 4, 2006)

Laurent makes his introductions, starting with Teleri and finishing with Calenthang, and ascertaining the identities and state of mind of the family, "My companions were associates of that late Paladin Lady Chastity. We are concerned with the possibilty that some malignant entity was involved in her death. Because such beings rarely stop with a single victim it may well have reached out to try to harm others."

  He pauses, "I can think of few greater losses than the loss of a beloved child and, if you will grant us permission, we would like to try to find out if what has befallen you was solely an unfortunate tragedy or if some malign intelligence was involved. If the later, we will of course be attempting to gain vengence. Any information you can share with us would help."


OOC;
Sense Motive on them
As for the rest, well this is isn't 100% BS or Bluff, he's trying to talk to the family in fairly simple terms without either getting the party thrown out or scaring the parents into hysteria. If this means facts need to be simplified or altered then so be it. He also knows that anything he says might well get back to the priestess.


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 4, 2006)

Calenthang doesn't notice any slight if one was intended; some people like to save the best for last...
He doesn't say anything while the bard goes on with the show. Most likely the whole thing was rehearsed to further embed the adventurers in whatever trap the orator had in store for them. The fighter purposefully glances around suspiciously to show he knows they're all up to something.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 5, 2006)

Broddy enters with the others, he doesn't say anything even when introduced to the family, only a small nod to indicate that he was paying attention. He scanned the room and the family looking for any sign that something was amiss.


----------



## Majin (Aug 10, 2006)

Broddy and Laurent notice beads of perspiration beginning to dot the head of the large man. The female in the back keeps her head down, appearing to busy herself with some needlework. 

"Aye," the big man nods, shakily at Laurent's words, then a long pause, as the man seems to think long over any words of help he could offer.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 10, 2006)

Teleri does her best to keep her tongue still and for her, that's quite a feat.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 10, 2006)

Broddy's brows knit together as he notices the reaction of the man and woman in front of them. It was obvious that they were hiding something, but what was the question.

He takes a few steps back behind one of the others as he reaches into his pouch pulling out his familiar, if the others can distract the family, he might be able to find out what is really going on.

ooc: Letting his ferret check things out while the rest talk to the couple.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 11, 2006)

"Please, take your time, Lathander only knows this is difficult for you. But, perhaps it might help if I, eh, direct your thinking a little bit," Laurent smiles in a warm and understanding way and leans closer towards the man, "Let's start with the accident itself shall we? We are told she fell into a well, is that correct?"


----------



## Majin (Aug 16, 2006)

"That was where she was found," the man nods in response to the bard's question. He eyes Broddy's ferret suspiciously as the small creature roams about sniffing out the place. 

"That thing better be careful," the large man says, a bit hastily. "We... have traps set about the place. For rats."


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 16, 2006)

_Some pretty big rats around_, Calenthang thinks to himself, eyeing the man up and down for no better reason than to show his mistrust for anyone outside of the party. Guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 17, 2006)

""That's where she was found?"", Laurent repeats the answer, "Which well was it as matter of interest?" that answer obtained, he moves on to the beef of the question, "That's she where was found? But please forgive me if I say that perhaps it sounds like you don't think that is how she perished?"


----------



## Mimic (Aug 17, 2006)

Majin said:
			
		

> "That thing better be careful," the large man says, a bit hastily. "We... have traps set about the place. For rats."




"I can assure you that my pet is very well trained. He will not set off any of your traps."

"Pet? Trained? Hmph..." is what Broddy hears.

ooc: I had intended for the ferret to be sneaky about it but this is just as good too.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 17, 2006)

Sielwoodan listen to the discussion. It seems it will not be an easy task to get information from that man.


----------



## Majin (Aug 19, 2006)

Eleint 26, Mid-Morning

"The well out front, aye," the man confirms, eyeing the bard under a lock of greasy hair. The sound of a light rain begins to beat down on the thin shingles of the small farmhouse, signaling the start of another wet and dreary day. 

"Her body was torn to bits," he says, gruffly. "Her Ladyship had to stitch her back together with some spell," he adds candidly, a curious half-smile crossing his lips. Laurent cannot tell if the farmer is simply incredulous to the fact that his daughter could have befallen such a fate, or if he had taken some form of enjoyment out of the situation.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 21, 2006)

"What fury could rend a body so that it needs to be sitched together before it can be decently buried?" asks Laurent rhetorically, attempting a leading question to discuss the burial*. After a suitible pause to enable himself to be corrected he continues, "My apologies, I was thinking out loud. When did you first notice that something was amiss?"



OOC:
Renadra said the body wasn't buried openly, so why put the body back together?


----------



## Mimic (Aug 21, 2006)

"Was it ever discovered what attacked her in the first place? Has this happened before?" Broddy asks suddenly. His curiosity getting the better of him.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 21, 2006)

Hearng these words from the gnome mouth seems to ease a bit Sielwoodan from his concern, but he stay silent and prefer not to show any emotion that could disturb the interrogation of Laurent, who seems not to do too bad.


----------



## Majin (Aug 25, 2006)

"When... when she was found dead?" the man replies, almost as if a question. Turning sharply towards Broddy, the farmer speaks quickly, "Zombies it was, Her Ladyship told us. The smell of rot was strong down there it was."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 25, 2006)

_That man is making half sense... there is something he doesn't want to speak of. And from where could come these undeads? This region has more trouble than a human city. There must be a common cause to all that._


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 25, 2006)

Calenthang flexes his fingers wrapped around the sword hilt at his side when the farmer mentions undead. The elven fighter prefers enemies that bleed. Maybe the man is just lying to scare away a potential investigation; or maybe he was underestimating the enemy to lure the group into a false sense of security. For the first time in his career, Calenthang actually considers investing in a weapon more effective against the undead.
_I'll willingly sacrifice my blade against the hordes to convict these frauds!_ he thinks to himself, eyeing Laurent and the farmer menacingly...again.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 26, 2006)

"Down there?" says Laurent, pregnantly, "You mean down the well?"


----------



## Mimic (Aug 27, 2006)

"Zombies? But no one else was attacked? That seems rather odd don't you think?" Broddy replies to the farmer.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 27, 2006)

"Not really. Zombies are pretty stupid and tend to stay in one place if you keep it fair secure. It could be that there are some crypts down there and something is stirring them up." Teleri offered, speaking for the first time.

_*And... Whatever is stirring them up could be responsible for Chastity's death.*_ she thought privately.


----------



## Dhes (Aug 28, 2006)

Having been quiet all this time, Dunstand is more then troubled by the mentioning of the undead. ”If these undead are really that “stupit”, doesn’t it seem moor likely that they are being lead or controlled by some higher power …I don’t want to point fingers, but there are some people that we have met that spring to mind.


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 29, 2006)

Calenthang nods his approval of his companions' assessment; the orator's mock surprise obviously didn't even fool _them_.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 29, 2006)

Sielwoodan listen to his friends. _It is quite the time to discuss this in front of that man._ thinks the archer, but stay silent and prefer not to add anything.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 31, 2006)

"Ahem," Laurent cuts in over the discussion, "I think it might be an idea to establish the known facts first, and then move onto the wild speculation afterwards?" he turns back to the parents, "Please, do continue."


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 31, 2006)

If Calenthang was immature enough to stick out his tongue at the back of Laurent's head, he would be doing that right now. A lot meaner.

[sblock=OOC]  [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Aug 31, 2006)

Being the occasionally immature lass that she is, Teleri has no problem in sticking out her tongue at the bard and does so, behind his back. 

ooc:
Being a 95 year old elf does have it's plusses.


----------



## Majin (Sep 1, 2006)

Laurent notices the man curses under his breath as the party decides to chip into the conversation in turn. The beads of perspiration on his forehead appear to have intensified. The woman and him share a look together and then in a flash both bolt for the door, the man shoving Laurent out of his way as he makes a break for it.

[sblock]Sorry for the delay guys, College has started up again this week and just getting things in order.  Now, off to the races![/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 2, 2006)

"No! No bloodshed," Laurent really doesn't want this to turn nasty, but then he'd expect to be told to leave rather than have the parents bolt. Something's not right here, but carving them up with a sword is not going to be the answer. He makes a grab for whichever of them goes past him, hoping to detain them without shedding blood.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 2, 2006)

"Laurent is right, we need them alive." He hadn't memorized a lot of none lethal spells but there was a cantrip that might be usefull.

ooc: Broddy casts daze on which ever is closest to the door.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 3, 2006)

Calenthang draws his sword with a feral growl and springs after the fleeing murderers. The orator's and gnome's plea for mercy amuses the elven warrior enough for him to turn his blade sideways in his hand.

[sblock=OOC]Calenthang will attack. He'll try and deal subdual damage if possible; if not, they're no better than criminals resisting arrest, so...[/sblock]


----------



## Dhes (Sep 3, 2006)

”Ahh dam it, why can’t we have it easy for ones.”
Slipping a dagger into his have, Dunstand flips it and throws it at the fleeing woman trying to his her pommel first and hopefully knocking her out. 
[sblock]*+13 Trow,* Dagger of Returning +2, 1D4+3, *Sneak attack,* +2D6, Gods willing all non-lethal.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Sep 3, 2006)

Sielwoodan quickly charge toward the two person, trying to grapple the nearest one.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 4, 2006)

Teleri does her best to tackle the nearest one and hoping that whatever her gnomish friend is casting doesn't hit her.


----------



## Majin (Sep 6, 2006)

Dunstand's dagger connects with the back of the woman's head, sending her reeling and down to the floor, knocked out. Laurent manages to catch her on the way down to at least soften the fall somewhat. Broddy's spell is a success as the man closest to the door stops short a moment to regain his balance and is tackled by the others.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 6, 2006)

The elven fighter rolls his eyes as the man is taken to the ground before he can intervene.
"See they start telling the truth, orator, or I'll resort to less _diplomatic_ measures," Calenthang growls at Laurent when the others finish restraining the killers. He stares at the cowering criminal from behind Laurent and brandishes his sword. "A liar doesn't deserve a tongue."

[sblock=OOC]Intimidate +1 if he can take the skill check untrained; I can't remember...[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Sep 6, 2006)

"Aye, but we need him to speak. Don't be too hasty Calenthang," Teleri admonishes, playing the good-guy to his not so good guy, as she brushes the dust off her clothes as if tackling people was a common occurance to her. 

She smiled at the now restrained man. "I'd speak up my friend. My associate here is not the most patient of people. And I'm not sure that I can restrain him if he lets his impatience get away with him."

ooc:
+2 Diplomacy


----------



## Mimic (Sep 6, 2006)

"Its obvious that they know something, perhaps a few of us should check the house while the hosts are otherwise occupied." Broddy says as he leans down allowing his familiar to scamper up his arm to rest on his shoulder. "Dunstand, I would believe your skills would be most usefull in this matter. Care to join me?"


----------



## Velmont (Sep 6, 2006)

"Good idea Broddy." tells Sielwoodan. _It's good to hear him speak._ "I'll check the surrounding of the house during that time. Calenthang, Teleri, Laurent, you can continue to speak with our host."

[SBLOCK=OOC]Search and Survival at +11 with Track.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 7, 2006)

Laurent is unimpressed, with frankly everything, "Well keep a look out in case anyone comes. Right now in addition to assulting grieving parents in their own home, we appear about to commit grand larceny and torture. That's rather more crime than I want to get involved in before lunchtime. I can feel the angry mob gathering now, and we are the outsiders here so we'll be the ones in the wrong," he looks at Calenthang, shakes his head and turns to Teleri, "Please make sure that she's not dead or dying, and that she's really out and not shamming. Then put here where Calenthang can keep an eye on her."

    Apart from that he's silent and let's the other two talk while he listens and works his magic.

OOC:
[sblock]
Sense Motive check please; something is not right here and  Laurent wants to get a handle on it:
Is the guy really her father?
Is he under some sort of control or magical compulsion?
Is he really human?

He'll also cast "Detect Magic" and work on scanning them, and anything else interesting looking if the duration holds up
[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 7, 2006)

Calenthang grins at Sielwoodan and his subtle irony as those that would leave the house to search the surroundings do so.
The elven warrior narrows his eyes at Laurent when the man calmly accuses him of crimes against the obvious criminals in the room. "Maybe where you come from, criminals are pampered; where I come from, they're hanged," he informs the bard while trying to bring the woman around none too gently, leaving Teleri to do the talking since the orator suddenly finds himself with nothing to say.
_That doesn't surprise me,_ Calenthang thinks to himself wryly. Since the actors forgot their lines for stage-fright and the play was cut short, the orator obviously can't come up with a means of saving the charade.

[sblock=OOC]Man, this whole "delusional" Evil gimmick just doesn't get old  
I don't want Wilphe to think I have it out for him or anything 'cause he's the new guy...[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Sep 7, 2006)

ooc
Calenthang just puts up with Teleri cuz she's young.  


IC
"Well if they hadn't of run, then we wouldn't have tackled them. We can make a case against that as well. I mean, questions usually don't make folks run Lauret," she said with perfect elvish logic. 

She turned to the man. "Now I'm really, really sure that you want to help find out who killed your daughter, just as much as we do, cuz those same people probly had a hand in doing the same to the Lady Chasitity. Both are innocents, both are probably still suffering at the hands of whatever killed their bodies. And if you don't help us, the gods will surely punish you sooner or later for aiding and abeting whatever foul creatures are truly responsible." she hunkered down so she's eye to eye to the man.

"Listen, if you're afraid of whatever it is, we can protect you or at the very least draw it's attention towards us. It's kinda what we do, draw trouble. You just gotta tell us what the hellfire is goin on in this town. Please!" she said, the entreaty in her voice plain.

ooc again:
+2 Diplomancy to get the guy to talk.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 7, 2006)

"Maybe where you come from, criminals are pampered; where I come from, they're hanged," 

"Just pointing out that currently anyone from the village walking in on this will think _*we * _ are the criminals. And given that you have all the charm and personality of a trolls armpit you'd be unlikely to be able to convince them otherwise, now whatever you are going to do, please do it quietly while I work my magic."

OOC:
[sblock]


> I don't want Wilphe to think I have it out for him or anything 'cause he's the new guy...




No, I know Calenthang has it in for Laurent, because he's the new guy. Of course, even if Laurent saves his life at some point, Calenthang will still think that's all part of his master plan. Maybe Laurent should put some ranks in Reverse Psychology
[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Sep 7, 2006)

Sielwoodan stops as he hears the two arguing.

_Who will be able to control those two if they are always arguing like that. A wolf knows more about what it is of being a pack than both of them together..._


----------



## kirinke (Sep 7, 2006)

Teleri grinned at Lauret. "Don't knock it. He's our troll armpit for better or worse. Sides, I'm sure that these people want to help us, they're just afraid of whatever is behind the actual killings." she said, turning back to the man. "I mean, you want us gone as much as we want gone. The sooner you help us, the sooner we can help get this town back to normal. Or whatever passes for normal in this place," she said without missing a beat. "We just want answers and our friend's soul freed. If you help us, we can bring the true culprits to justice,"


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 7, 2006)

Calenthang has some equally witty and cutting insult to counter Laurent's, but Teleri cuts him off too quickly to voice it. The elven warrior looks up from slapping the woman's cheek to give the younger elf a stern frown. "Thank you, friend Teleri; the feeling is mutual, I assure you," he says in Elven, just in case the orator doesn't speak it.
He goes back to smacking the woman - loudly, to show what he thinks about "magic."

[sblock=OOC]Exactly; it's nothing personal  
It probably will take something drastic for him to accept Laurent. He might even thank him for it. Cue cliche:
"Thank you, orator Laurent. You're not so useless afterall."[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Sep 7, 2006)

Teleri just grins at him and winks, making sure that Lauret doesn't see her. "A dash of water might be better on her, or smelling salts. I might some in my healing kit," she says, not taking her eyes off the bound man and after shrugging off her backpack, she tosses it to Calenthang. "The kit's in there."


----------



## Dhes (Sep 7, 2006)

Dunstand theatrically sticks out his hand and feels a satisfying smack of the dagger returning to his hand. Smiling to himself, _That must be the best felling in the world, just think what I could do if I had a whole set of the dam tings. No wait with a dagger like this I only need one._ Retiring to reality,


			
				hippocrachus said:
			
		

> "Maybe where you come from, criminals are pampered; where I come from, they're hanged,"



”Where I come from, they rule the city. But hanging sound good to me.”


			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> "Its obvious that... words, words. "Dunstand, I would believe your skills words, words,  -join me?"



Favoring Broddy and Sielwoodan with a smile, ”Yes, lets leave the “speaking” to the people that like to talk a lot.”
[sblock]*+11 Search*[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 9, 2006)

> "Thank you, friend Teleri; the feeling is mutual, I assure you,"





"Words can take a fortress that ten thousand swords beat against in vain,
for in time even the staunchest of rocks fall to the patient persitence of the ocean," 

says Laurent, quoting a stanza from an old Elven drama in the original and thereby combining a retort to Calenthang with the vocal component for his spell.


----------



## Majin (Sep 11, 2006)

"It matters not!" the "farmer" spits. "I am already dead," he mutters cryptically. Laurent can easily tell at this point that something is amiss with the man's story. His instincts tell him these are not the girls parents.

Those searching the house find nothing in the small living area but the bedroom area has a small chest by the bed and a large armoire nearby.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 11, 2006)

"What does he know, orator? What do you know, rather..."  Calenthang continues in Elven, using a common language between the three inquisitors the two in question probably never learned. The bard earned a grain of respect for his knowledge of the Elven language. Then again, some drow speak Elven...
_To better know thy enemy,_  he thinks to himself, grimacing at the fleeting thought of his murdered mentor. Perhaps the orator knew other languages.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 11, 2006)

Teleri feels the man's wrist for a pulse, keeping well away from his teeth at the 'I'm already dead speech'. She's not taking anything for granted in this weird town.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 11, 2006)

"He's full of ####," replies Laurent, sticking to Elven, "But I guess we'd already worked that out. We could kill him right now, see if he turns back into a doppleganger?" he watches the guy carefully while he says this, eager to see if the target does betray any evidence of understanding Elven.

     He switchesback to common, "Well yes, you might already be dead, but it's still to be settled how you actually die. You see Calenthang there is all about carving your internal organs out with a rusty spoon, they are very much an elven delicacy whilst still warm and bloody you know, but if you tell us what you know I can probably persude him to only eat you after you are dead," seeing that the target of this lie is not sure whether to believe it or not he follows up, "Yes, I know he looks civilised, but he's actually one of the jungle dwelling cannibal elves of the southlands, not all of them fled underground to become drow you know."

ooc:
[sblock]Outrageuos bluff check.
Well, it's not so outrageous that Calenthang would remove the guys kidneys, but the cannabalism probably is.[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 11, 2006)

"You forget yourself, orator Laurent," Calenthang blandly reminds the bard in Elven. Whatever respect the man earned is lost after comparing wood elves to drow. Calenthang stares daggers at the "doppleganger," prepared to take his anger for the insult out on the murderer.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 11, 2006)

Sielwoodan continue his inspection of the field surrounding the house and hear Laurent speaking of Calenthang as a monster to the man. Sielwoodan stop for a moment.

_I wonder now how they will be bale to form a team... maybe keeping Laurent is not a good idea..._


----------



## Dhes (Sep 11, 2006)

Dunstand drags the small chest over to others, hoping to lift there spirits some if they see that everything at least was not for not. "These people are pretty well set up for simple farmers." resting his a foot on the chest, "So did you guys get anything interesting out of him jet?"


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 11, 2006)

"Depends if you can find a spoon in there.", Laurent ambles over to Dunstand and drops his voice so the prisoners can't hear, Calenthang and I are trying the Nice-Watchman, Nasty Watchman routine okay?"


----------



## kirinke (Sep 11, 2006)

ooc:
I thought that Teleri was acting as the reasonable and nice watchman. Both Lauret and Calenthang aren't exactly being nice.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 11, 2006)

Calenthang leaves the unconscious woman to lay on the hard wooden floor. Maybe the chest held some secrets that would better condemn the doppleganger.
It's amazing how quickly the elven fighter adopted such a theory...

[sblock=OOC]Wait, this was all an act...?  [/sblock]


----------



## Mimic (Sep 12, 2006)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Calenthang leaves the unconscious woman to lay on the hard wooden floor. Maybe the chest held some secrets that would better condemn the doppleganger.




"Becarefull," Broddy tells the Elven fighter, "it might be trapped somehow."


----------



## Majin (Sep 14, 2006)

Sielwoodan's search around the perimeter turns up nothing special. The barn and silo loom over the hill, the only other places of interest in the immediate area. 

For a moment, Laurent notices what might be a look of euphoria on the man's face at the notion of such a painful consequence, but then notion of actual death as a result must hit him as he appears to resign himself to a fate a bit further in the future. "_She_ will kill me," he says, under his breath. "Lady Andress."

[sblock]Is Calenthang trying to open the chest?[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Sep 14, 2006)

"Why would the lady Andreas kill you? She is a priestess of Illmater is she not? Why do you fear her so?" Teleri said, halfway afraid that she already knew the answer.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 14, 2006)

Calenthang stares between those around the chest and those around the captive. Criminals always think they can buy mercy by selling their accomplices...

[sblock=OOC]Nope. That's a job for our Rogue; Calenthang wouldn't want to step on anyone's toes. Any one that's not a criminal that is. Wait...  [/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 14, 2006)

"Well, if she _*will *_ kill you there's not of negotiating you can do with her. We however, are still only at the stage of "maybe killing you". This gives us some room to reach an acceptable compromise does it not?"


----------



## Velmont (Sep 14, 2006)

Sielwoodan look over his shoulder and see the other who are occupy by the chest and the two person. Sielwoodan slowly go toward the silo and barn, trying to see how often the innocpant have been travelling there, and if the barn is use for animals, ect...


----------



## Dhes (Sep 19, 2006)

Leaving the chest with the others, Dunstand goes back to the bed room to attempt and brake open the armoire. ”I’ll be ride back, I just want to check out that fancy closet I found in the bedroom.”


----------



## Majin (Sep 19, 2006)

Eleint 26, Mid-Morning

Sielwoodan creeps cautiously towards the barn and silo. When he nears the barn he notices bunches of grass torn up and overturned. Getting even closer he begins to be able to make out rough voices in a gutteral tongue, he recognizes as orcish. 

Dunstand heads back into the bedroom and searches the wardrobe. Inside, among simple farmer's clothing he finds two red ceremonial robes with hoods, two suits of black studded leather armor and two scourges. On a shelf above the clothing is a coffer.

The "farmer" gives a throaty laugh at Teleri's naive comment. "Ilmater, bah. Ilmater is not the true god of suffering. Lady Andress knows this. Loviatar holds that title, and in her name do we worship."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 19, 2006)

Quickly, Sielwoodan turns around and point every of his companions that he can see. A moment later, they can hear the whispering voice of Sielwoodan. "Orc speaking creature in the barn. Calenthang, Broddy, come here, and try to be quiet for teh moment. Don't do anything that would make the farmer warn these orcs, or gag them."

Slowly, Sielwoodan put his bow on his shoulder and draw Aiden's warhammer he is carrying. He weight the weapon and try to overhear the discussion, and as he can overhear it, he whispers it to his companions, in hope someone will be able to understand what they are speaking about.


----------



## Dhes (Sep 19, 2006)

Dunstand slowly moves his hands over the exterior of the coffer, trying to detect of the little box is in any way rigged to shot poised darts in his face. 
[sblock]*+11 Search*[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 19, 2006)

Calenthang's pointed ears perk up in surprise when Sielwoodan's quiet voice seems to sound right next to his face. Before the warrior barks in alarm, the message beckons him to silently join the archer outside.
The elven fighter doesn't look at Teleri or Laurent when he leaves, and waits for Sielwoodan to lead him to the latest threat. It doesn't even cross Calenthang's mind to retrieve the others. Sielwoodan didn't ask for them.

[sblock=OOC]Edited to reflect, Velmont.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Sep 19, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Just a note, I don't enter yet, I try first to hear what they tell and transmit it to anyone who can understand it with my Message spell. I also try to find out how much they are, as a talking person generally don't speak to himself.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## kirinke (Sep 19, 2006)

"Lovitar?" Teleri's voice chilled, pieces of the puzzle fell into place. The strange parade, the pall that seemed to hang over the town. Andreas' odd behavior, so different from what a true Illmater priestess would adhere to. "And where would she perform her services? Where would she keep that which is precious to her?


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 19, 2006)

Laurent looks at Teleri, then back at the man, "The Maiden of Pain huh? Okay, change of tack, _tell us the truth or we'll kill you quickly and painlessly_.". His gaze returns to the priestess as he walks over to the door to retreive his quarterstaff, speaking quietly in elven, "Be careful mistress, we are dealing with some very dangerous people indeed and possibly spellcasters to boot. They might even be almost as much masters of lies, deceit and misdirection as myself." He gives a glance to their bonds and smiles benevolently.

OOC:
[sblock]They are both tied up right? [/sblock]


----------



## Mimic (Sep 19, 2006)

Broddy will follow Calenthang as quietly as he can

[sblock] +2 move silent + 6 hide [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Sep 19, 2006)

"Don't let my youth fool you bard. I'm young, not stupid," she said in elvish, smiling tightly.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 20, 2006)

"A thousand apologies milday," Laurent gives a little bow, then smacks the end of his quarterstaff a few inches away from the guys head.  "We should seperate these two, before she wakes up."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 20, 2006)

Teleri considers. "Take the woman. Don't fall for any of her tricks, snakes come oft-times in pleasing colors." she turned back to the man and switched to common.

"How did the girl and her parents die in truth? What happened to Lady Chastity and her companion?" she demanded as cold and as deadly as only an elf could be, all trace of humour gone. Her hands clench as she whispers a prayer to Sehanine and then raises her head and looks at the man directly

"Tell ME what you know NOW!" she commanded.

ooc:
Casting Command to get the guy to tell her what he knows.


----------



## Majin (Sep 20, 2006)

[sblock]Yep they're tied up.[/sblock]

Sielwoodan listens closely, seemingly able to make out about 3 or 4 distinct voices, but the ranger cannot be certain. Those able to understand Orcish, via the elf's message spell, can make out the sounds of the orcs carousing in the barn. Nothing of much interest can be made out, just snippets of a raid here and there and the splitting of loot. Calenthang and Broddy move up behind Sielwoodan as quietly as they can. It still appears as if they have not been noticed.

Back in the farmhouse, the man chuckles at Teleri's question. "Wherever there is pain and suffering, you can find means to worship the scourge," he barks. At Laurent's threat though, his expression changes. The prospect of a painless death does not appear to sit well with the farmer. "What truth do you seek? _Honestly_," he sneers, "There's not much that I can tell you. We worship the Pain Maiden under Lady Andress. Any greater designs she may have in mind for us, we are not privy to."

Edit: Sorry Kirinke, I was in the middle of posting and didn't see yours before I put mine up. I don't believe that you can utilize command in this way to get him to tell you the truth. From the write-up it looks like it restricts you to choosing from a list of options that all seem to be tailored towards commanding the target to do something physically, dealing mostly with movement. If someone else knows otherwise, let me know and I'll discuss allowing it further, but until then, I'm going to disregard it for now.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 20, 2006)

Laurent not-to-gently drags the woman into the next room, if there is one, else upstairs.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 20, 2006)

Majin said:
			
		

> [sblock]Yep they're tied up.[/sblock]
> 
> Sielwoodan listens closely, seemingly able to make out about 3 or 4 distinct voices, but the ranger cannot be certain. Those able to understand Orcish, via the elf's message spell, can make out the sounds of the orcs carousing in the barn. Nothing of much interest can be made out, just snippets of a raid here and there and the splitting of loot. Calenthang and Broddy move up behind Sielwoodan as quietly as they can. It still appears as if they have not been noticed.
> 
> Back in the farmhouse, the man chuckles at Teleri's question. "Wherever there is pain and suffering, you can find means to worship the scourge," he barks. At Laurent's threat though, his expression changes. The prospect of a painless death does not appear to sit well with the farmer. "What truth do you seek? _Honestly_," he sneers, "There's not much that I can tell you. We worship the Pain Maiden under Lady Andress. Any greater designs she may have in mind for us, we are not privy to."




"Where do you hold your services?" Teleri snarls. "And the Zombi story is obviously a lie. What happened to the girl your 'daughter'?" she smiled tightly. "Death by the whip isn't in store for you my fine fellow. A nice padded cell with comfortable down pillows, warm food and nice, pleasant stories where good triumphs over evil awaits you if you don't tell me what I want to know."


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 20, 2006)

"Let us make quick work of them, friend Sielwoodan," Calenthang whispers to his elven counterpart. He glances at Broddy briefly; the fact that the gnome still carries the book around with him doesn't sit well with the fighter's conscience. "I am confident in our prowess."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 20, 2006)

ooc:
Ahh. No problem then. The comfy padded room threat oughtta ellicite a response in the direction she wants anyway.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 20, 2006)

"I know you want action, but try to keep the boss alive, or at least one. I would liek to know what they are doing here. Killing a wasp will not destroy the nest, and it seems it is an infestation." whispers Sielwoodan. Seeing Broddy behind them, Sielwoodan judge that two front-liner to ward the spellcaster will be the best tactic. Sielwoodan move toward the barn door, and whispers words of arcana before giving the signal to enter the barn.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Move in front of the door, cast True Strike and open the door.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 20, 2006)

Calenthang nods at Sielwoodan, deciding he'll leave the apparent leader of the orcish beasts to the archer. He creeps up to the door and slams into it, leading with his shoulder, when Sielwoodan gives the command to attack.
He will attack anything that even remotely resembles an orc.


----------



## Majin (Sep 21, 2006)

OoC: Just looking for a quick roll call for everyone that's going to be checking out the barn and who's staying to interrogate the others before I post up the obligatory initiative order.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 21, 2006)

Broddy will stand a few feet behind the two fighters, he will wait until he gets more information on what is going on before casting any spells.

ooc: I think it is just Broddy, Calenthang and Sielwoodan attacking the orcs.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 21, 2006)

OOC: Sielwoodan leads Calenthang and Broddy
Laurent and Teleri continue there questionning
Dunstand look at the coffer he found.


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 21, 2006)

OOC:
Laurent is still interrogating and dragging the woman into a seperate room


----------



## Dhes (Sep 21, 2006)

*OOC:*
[sblock]I would like to go to the barn, I can understand the creatures and I’m the party’s sneak.   But…. At the moment I’m still rubbing a small wooden box, trying to get a rise out of it.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Sep 21, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]If you were in sight of Sielwoodan, you would have heard his message, and thus, you can be there too, leaving the coffer for later. If you were out of sight, no one seems to have taken time to warn you, in that case... sorry, you'll miss the start of the action, but Broddy know the orcish too.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 21, 2006)

OOC: [sblock]Luarent is inside, so I'm working on the assumption that he didn't get the message - and he wasn't mentioned by name either. Calenthang apparently did (being stood near the doorway), but left without telling Teleri or Laurent what was going on[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Sep 21, 2006)

ooc:
Teleri is staying to interrogate the bad-guy. After all, she didn't hear the message. Plus she's doing a fair good job of the crazy-watchman routine.


----------



## Majin (Sep 27, 2006)

~The Farmhouse~

Studying the box carefully Dunstand is able to discern that it is safe to open, as no traps are evident on or around it. Laurent comes in as the rogue is finishing up, dragging the body of the unconscious woman. The farmer sits and glares at Teleri as she stands guard with him in the main room.


~The Barn~

Sielwoodan casts his augmentation spell and then opens the large barn door, revealing 2 orcs and a surprisingly larger half-orc sitting on crates in the center of the large structure, surrounded by bales of hay. A number of large warhorses are tied up in the back of the room. The orcs stand abruptly, knocking back their makeshift seats as they draw their weapons and move to attack the intruders. 

~Initiative~

Calenthang - 21
Sielwoodan - 17
Half-Orc - 14
Orcs (2) - 11
Broddy - 7


----------



## Velmont (Sep 27, 2006)

Seeing the Orcs are not even taking a defensive position, but seems to want ot jump to attack the group, Sielwoodan doesn't hesitate and move on the large half-orc, and strike with the flat of his blade as an oppening, hoping that blow will be solid enough that he will fall unconscious before someone kill him.

[SBLOCk=OOC]Take -4 to attack with subdual damage with his short sword... with a +20 from true strike, it should easily hit, or we are in deep trouble  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 27, 2006)

Calenthang keeps his unvoiced promise to the archer and charges at the two orc henchmen to intercept and retain their attention.

[sblock=OOC]Cleave don't fail me now  [/sblock]


----------



## Dhes (Sep 27, 2006)

Dunstand fumbles around with the box, trying to get it open as he sees Laurent stumble into the bedroom dragging the female cultist. Indicating the robes hanging in the open closet, ”I admit I don’t know a lot about country life; or dark robes is the height of fashion for plowing  fields or whatever they do to get milk, or our two new friends are part of some nasty cult. But I know just as much about religion as I do about farming so I think someone else should take a look at them. Talking about someone else where is the rest of our merry band?”


----------



## Wilphe (Sep 29, 2006)

Dhes said:
			
		

> ”I admit I don’t know a lot about country life; or dark robes is the height of fashion for plowing  fields or whatever they do to get milk, or our two new friends are part of some nasty cult.”




"You don't know what they do to get milk? I'll show you later, you'll swear off the stuff for ever," he throws the woman onto the bed, not especially gently and assess Dunstand's find. "Excellent, well either this couple are into some really kinky games or they worship Loviatar," he pauses, "Of course those two concepts aren't necessarily, or indeed ever, mutually exclusive. So watch that thing, if it is trapped it will be in a horribly demented way." He returns his attention to the woman, seeing if she is still alive or unconscious. "Boddy and Siel are checking outside, Calenthang was downstairs, but he walked out before I began bringing her upstairs."


----------



## Mimic (Sep 29, 2006)

Broddy will pull out his crossbow and shoot at one of the orcs.


----------



## Majin (Oct 4, 2006)

~The Farmhouse~

Dunstand opens the small box carefully, revealing six vials of liquid, which the rogue identifies as large scorpion venom.

~The Barn~

Calenthang meets the charge of the orcs, slicing through both of them cleanly. His sword comes full circle to cut at the large half-orc but is stopped by his armor, deflecting it with ease it seems. Sielwoodan shifts his grip on his short sword, swinging the flat of the blade at the half-orc's forehead, striking him swift and true. (Crit! 15 subdual damage) The half-orc staggers for a moment but does not fall. 

It is at this moment that a loud battlecall can be heard. From atop the next floor of the barn four screams can be heard and each member of the party glances up to see four more orcs leaping from upper level towards the floor of the barn where you stand. The half-orc takes this advantage and puts a gash in Sielwoodan's side with a large axe while the ranger is momentarily distracted. (13 damage) Broddy aiming quickly sends a bolt straight up towards one of the descending orcs which strike him underneath his chin, killing him instantly. (5 damage) The dead orc hits the ground hard and crumples in a heap while the other three land expertly, ready to attack.

[sblock]~Initiative~

Calenthang - 21
Sielwoodan - 17
Half-Orc - 14
Orcs (3) - 11
Broddy - 7

~Damage Summary~

Calenthang - 14 damage (@ Orc 1 - dead), 9 cleave damage (@ Orc 2 - dead)
Sielwoodan - 15 subdual damage (@ Half-Orc)
Half-Orc - 13 damage (@ Sielwoodan)
Broddy - 5 damage (@ Orc 3 - dead)[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Oct 4, 2006)

Sielwoodan sword fall from the elf grip. Before the blade touch the ground, the archer have drawn the warhammer of his old friend. The warhammer head flash with a white spark. Sielwoodan swing the charged weapon on the half-orc, being sure Calenthang will be able to wipe out the other orcs quickly.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Drop his short sword (Free action), Draw ayden's warhammer(Move action), Attack(Standard action)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Majin (Oct 4, 2006)

OoC: Are we still trying for subdual here, or has the half-orc angered the mighty Sielwoodan?


----------



## Velmont (Oct 4, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]My tactic have been the same since the start. Do enough subdual with the True strike so I can use lethal force after but without killing him. My only hope to kill him is to do more than 15 damage and that would mean he would be very low in HP... but 13 damage.. I think it is the combat I have recieved the greatest damage since the start of this campain... I am not use to be on the front line.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dhes (Oct 4, 2006)

Giving the woman a quick glance, ”So what you’re saying is, that there is a chance that she isn’t a cultist.” wiping the grin of his face, ”Interesting”

Opening the small box, the rogue sees six vials needy arranged inside the box. ”Talking about interesting, it seems that there kinky games included scorpion venom. I have a colorful mind and have seen some strange stuff in my time, but I can’t even imagine how this could be put to use.”

Pocketing the vials, ”You need any help? If not then I’ll have a look what the kids are up to, knowing them the probably stumbled onto a group of Orcs”
[sblock]If Laurent doesn’t need Dunstand he will go to the main room and the front door. I don’t know if he would be able to hear the fight from out there. If he can he’ll go to the barn. But going there probably takes a turn or 2 so (I think, don’t know the layout of the farm)  they should have the stuff killed by then. [/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 4, 2006)

Calenthang smirks as he cuts through the two orc henchmen, but his sardonic humor is lost when the half-orc's armor reflects his fluid attack. He narrows his eyes at the half-orc when it carves a gash in his friend, but decides to keep his promise to Sielwoodan when four more orcs drop from the loft.
Calenthang positions himself between the three ambushing orcs to present them with a supposedly easy target. He will attack whichever one is closer to Broddy to keep the gnome out of harm's way. Sielwoodan is second priority at this point; he chose the terms his honor depends on.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 4, 2006)

Seeing that the evil cultist guy can't really give her much more information, Teleri knocks the guy out and isn't too gentle about it. "Damnit," she curses, flexing her hand after he slumps over. "This bloody mess can't get any worse than Basheba's bad breath,"


----------



## Mimic (Oct 5, 2006)

Glad to see that Calenthang is running interference with hte orcs, Broddy will once again take aim at one of the orcs and attempt to shoot it with his crossbow.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 5, 2006)

"Well if she is not a cultist she has an awful lot of explaining to do,"

       If Laurent does hear the screaming and sounds of battle then he will head downstairs, grab his bow and head out out the door with an arrow nocked. Otherwise, he just waits for the woman to wake up.


----------



## Majin (Oct 10, 2006)

~The Farmhouse~

Laurent and the others hear the sounds of battle from the window not far across the way at the barn. It will take them some time to get there though. 

~The Barn~

Calenthang swings again into the throng of new orcs, slashing this time through the three of them, before being deflected once more by the half-orcs armor. Sielwoodan, drawing Ayden's hammer, swings it fiercely at his foe, smashing into the half-orc's shoulder, most likely cracking bone. (12 damage) The half-orc winces in pain, but swings again at the ranger, who is just able to get the warhammer up again quickly enough to deflect the blow of the large axe coming his way. Broddy loads his crossbow and, seeing the only target available, fires it at the half-orc, but the bolt is deflected by its armor.

[sblock]~Initiative~

Calenthang - 21
Sielwoodan - 17
Half-Orc - 14
Orcs (3) - 11
Broddy - 7

~Damage Summary~

Calenthang - 16 damage (@ Orc 4 - dead), 10 cleave damage (@ Orc 5 - dead), 10 cleave damage (@ Orc 6 - dead)
Sielwoodan - 12 damage (8 normal + 4 shock) (@ Half-Orc)
Half-Orc - Missed (@ Sielwoodan)
Broddy - Missed (@ Half-Orc)[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Oct 10, 2006)

Sielwoodan ready his weapon but hold a moment his blow. "Surrender or die!" he tells, with his cold voice, showing the bodies around Calenthang.

[SBLOCK=OOC]At the first sign of hostility from the half-orc, Sielwoodan will strike again.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 10, 2006)

_So be it, friend Sielwoodan,_ Calenthang thinks to himself after slaying the orc goons in a display of agility and hearing his archer companion warn the well-armored half-orc.
Calenthang smiles at the half-breed without mirth and circles around behind him, making sure to stay out of his reach. He will attack from behind if the half-orc doesn't surrender.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 11, 2006)

Teleri looks at Lauret and jumps to her feet when she hears the cries from the barn. "Blasted males, always getting themselves hock deep into trouble!" she mock-glared at the bard. "Don't follow their lead!" she said, going for the door at a dead run. "What the hell Laurete, trial by fire and all that. Time to prove yourself!"


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 11, 2006)

"I wasn't aware I was here for my talent in hitting things, but I think it is a little late for words," heading outside Laurent cautiously checks all around for hostiles before heading towards the back entrance to the barn.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 11, 2006)

"Sometimes you gotta be flexible!" Teleri quips as they make it to the barn. She draws her bow and if the barn has a window or some such, she's going to fire at the nearest bad-guy attacking her friends. Once that's done, she'll join the melee with StormArmour swinging.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 11, 2006)

"Then let's seize the moment to show each other how flexible we can be, I'll take the back way."


----------



## Mimic (Oct 13, 2006)

Broddy will get his crossbow ready, he will shoot at the half-orc if he makes any aggresive moves.


----------



## Majin (Oct 19, 2006)

~The Barn~

The large half-orc pauses at Sielwoodan's words, a toothy grin spreading on his mottled face. "Do you really think you have a chance?" it laughs, digging its heels into the dirt floor. Surprisingly it yields, for the moment, as if expecting a trade of banter of some kind.

~Outside~

The barn getting closer, the three companions going to help their friends hear the sounds of battle stop and wonder whether it is already over. They continue their short jog to the barn, just to be sure.

[sblock]Depending on what happens, one more round will be needed before they show up for initiative.

On another note, big apology from me guys for the long unannounced absence, but I don't think I need to say more than 'mid-term week' to explain what's been going on. Things are settling down now, so things should start picking up again. Sorry about that. [/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Oct 19, 2006)

As the half-orc have shown no sign of surrending, he raise his hammer, but make a turn to it, using the side of it. He make it obvious to Calenthang, in hope he will immitate him. The archer than swing his hammer, who spark have dissapear.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Attack with -4 for subdual, and without the shock power.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 21, 2006)

Laurent heads round to the back of barn, his arrow notched and worried that the sounds of combat will attract attention. How far is it to the other houses?


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 23, 2006)

Calenthang frowns when the half-orc takes on a less aggressive stance and furrows his brow when the arrogant half-breed mocks them. The elven warrior is surprised by Sielwoodan's unrelenting attack, never mind its apparent gentle tactic.
_This is getting ridiculous,_ he thinks to himself as he raises his blade to ready a swing. The archer is being too kind and Calenthang isn't going to allow his friend's compassion to be his downfall.

[sblock=OOC]Ready Action: Calethang will attack the half-orc from behind if Sielwoodan's butterfly sting doesn't get a KO[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Oct 30, 2006)

The half-orc's arrogant demeanor is quelled as Sielwoodan's hammer strikes home in the center of its forehead. The brute drops like a sack of bricks.

All is quiet as the others reach the barn. The short silence is broken as a desperate banging can be heard from the other side of the barn, near where the apparently stolen warhorses are tied. 

OoC: Getting things started guys and everyone welcome xmanii to the game. I just couldn't refuse him after the effort he put into catching up with the threads.  He will be our resident bookworm, which should give Broddy some hope to maybe figure out something more about his mysterious tome.


----------



## xmanii (Oct 30, 2006)

_Please let there be someone, Tymora. I don't want to die, not yet.... _ as Jahon continues to beat on the door, taking quick frightened glances behind himself as he continues to pray to Tymora.

Panic starts to set into Jahon, as he starts to feel time crawl by, and the pounding stops.

Jahon quietly mutters the trigger words to a spell, and he watches his form disappear before his eyes. Feeling a little relieved, he starts to pound on the door with a renewed intensity.

_Oh Mystra, please, I beg of thee, help thy humble servant._

[sblock]
Cast invisibility.
[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Oct 30, 2006)

Sielwoodan put Ayden's hammer at his belt and kneels at the large half-orc. He touch his victim's chest to see if he is still breathing and if he can feel his heart. It is at that moment he hear the sound. Without a word, he grabs his short sword and make a sign to Claenthang to stay vigilant and to follow him, and just as silently he asks Broddy to look at the Half-Orc. 

Sielwoodan appraoch cautiously and looks in direction of teh sounds, trying to figure what is doing the sound.


----------



## Majin (Oct 30, 2006)

Sielwoodan does not get halfway towards the area the sound came from before he hears the banging sound again and what seems to be a muffled voice from the corner of the barn. Looking at the ground as the area comes into view the ranger sees what appears to be a trap door set in the floor, a wooden bar keeping whatever is banging down there from getting out...


----------



## kirinke (Oct 30, 2006)

Teleri races to the barn, hearing the obvious sounds of conflict within and begins to curse quite creatively. She manages to make it just as the orc goes down like a sack of old oats and screeches to a halt, breathing hard and looking only as mean as a near- homicidal teenaged elf can be. 

"Can't take my eyes off you males for a minute can I?" she said and turned towards the thumps coming from the corner of the barn. "Somebody isn't happy in there," she adds, swinging her readied bow with a notched arrow in the direction of the thumps, giving whoever is going to open the door some sort of cover.


ooc:
Dunno how many rounds is that, but I figure that she'd make after the last bad-guy went down. She was running....


----------



## Velmont (Oct 30, 2006)

Sielwoodan approach the trap and make sign to Calenthang to place himself on the otherside. As he puts his hand on the wooden bar, Teleri enters. He throws at the cleric a look that clearly tell that he isn't happy. He makes a sign to her to shut her mouth.

He readies his weapon and remove the bar, expecting the trap to open under the hit of the thing on the other side.


----------



## Majin (Oct 30, 2006)

Johan stumbles forward as the resistance on the door gives way suddenly, bursting open the doors. Everyone above ground in the barn sees the doors burst open, but nothing else as the invisible mage pulls himself up and out of the trapdoor. Sielwoodan notices the hay on the ground shifting as if moved by some unseen force though.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 30, 2006)

"Teleri, Broddy, block the doorway, it is invisible! Don't move and tell us who you are or join the orcs." orders Sielwoodan to the invisble creature, poiting the place where he thinks it is standing.


----------



## xmanii (Oct 30, 2006)

Bursting through the door, Jahon quickly glances about, taking in the dead orcs and the half-orc as well.
Fading into view, he appears, clothes in shreds, with a frantic look on his face. "We must close the door! They were behind me!"
_Please let there be time, Lady of Mysteries._


----------



## Velmont (Oct 30, 2006)

"Calm down and explain yourself... as you see they are all dead, except there leader, but he is not about to awake." tells Sielwoodan. For most people, he seems to lower his guard, but to some expert eye, they can see that Sielwoodan keep his weapon ready, he just take a stance that let his arm relax so it doesn't tired under the balde weight.

[SBLOCK=OOC]I think it will be useless, but ready action, if the stranger do any offensive action, such as castinga spell, Sielwoodan charge him   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## xmanii (Oct 30, 2006)

Looking wildly at the elf, Jahon points to the door, and exclaims, "In there! Please, we must bar it, before they come!", and he starts to slowly move away from the trap-door.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 30, 2006)

"Calenthang, what's you see in that trap?" asks the archer, not leaving his eyes from the stranger.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 30, 2006)

Calenthang looks at the downed half-orc with a sense of disappointment. When Sielwoodan orders his position, the elven warrior obeys loyally, knowing the archer isn't a fool.
Teleri and the others enter with surprised faces, and Calenthang gives them half a smirk for the irony of them showing up just as the action climaxes and builds again.
Calenthang gives Sielwoodan a curt nod and enters the trapdoor to make sure there are no enemies coming.


----------



## xmanii (Oct 30, 2006)

Looking wildly at Calenthang, Jahon moves further away from the trap-door.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 31, 2006)

Teleri mutters something about 'underground' and takes her usual rear-guard place. Remembering the Lovitar's words about zombies being underground, she makes certain that her holy symbol is within easy reach.


----------



## Dhes (Nov 1, 2006)

As Dunstand finally retches the barn, he is greeted with the sight of a number of dead orc’s. Slipping his readied dagger back up his sleeve, ”Don’t tell me I missed all the fun.” 
[sblock]Could it be, are we getting some fresh wind back into the game. Welcome Xmanii hopefully the downtime is over now and we can get on with killing stuff.[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Nov 4, 2006)

Calenthang descends down into the trap door, his boots making a sharp, resounding thud on the carved floor as he drops into the hallway below. Moving a short way down the passage the elf begins to hear the sounds of grunting from up ahead near an intersection and what sounds like a sharp muted voice, as if someone is trying to give direction under their breath.


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 5, 2006)

Laurent is meanwhile heading out around the back of the barn to make sure there are no nasty surprises, whilst at the same time checking to see if the sounds of fighting have brought any attention or locals heading towards the farm. That there is no fighting and plenty of talking coming from inside the barn reassures him that whatever is going on in there doesn't require his immediate intervention.

    ooc: I expect he'll be back round at the door of the barn in a couple of rounds.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 6, 2006)

Calenthang grits his teeth when he makes any noise that might give him away, but doesn't stay down in the hall for long. The less than delicate elven warrior climbs back up the ladder and out of the trap door to report his findings to the others.

[sblock=OOC]Just wanna make sure Calenthang can get up the ladder without any conflict before I talk to the others. Also, is Jahon still invisible? I'm not sure how to react...[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Nov 6, 2006)

"Close the trap door and put the bar" asks Sielwoodan to the elven warrior. "And you tell us what is coming now, or we will throw you back into that hole and look what happen to you."


----------



## xmanii (Nov 6, 2006)

OOC
[sblock] I am visible  
[/sblock]


----------



## Dhes (Nov 6, 2006)

”Let’s not be hasty Sielwoodan, we could just try and tie him up. He’s probably friend’s with our two cultists back in the farm house. I wonder what happened to his robs?”


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 6, 2006)

"Nothing is coming, friend Sielwoodan," Calenthang answers for the stranger while closing and barring the trapdoor. "I heard signs of an ambush further down," he elaborates, narrowing his eyes at the newcomer. "Most likely this one was sent to lure us in."


----------



## Velmont (Nov 6, 2006)

"He asked to bar it, we are good will people..." tells Sielwoodan, always his sword in hand, keeping his eyes on the caster. He knew enough on magic to know that wathever spell he would cast the blade of his sword will prevent him to concentrate on the casting.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 6, 2006)

"And what was your reaction when he asked you to do that, friend Sielwoodan..."  Calenthang lets the point hang in the air, glancing at Sielwoodan briefly between glaring at Jahon and shutting the trapdoor. Good willed people often forget that not everyone else is good willed.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 6, 2006)

Seeing no point o add something to the discussion Sielwoodan stare the man in the eyes. "We are listening..."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 7, 2006)

"And we are slightly crazy, but we generally do give one the benefit of a doubt," Teleri adds, not taking her eyes off the newcomer or the barred door. 

And the fact that she still has a bow in her hands, though not actually pointed at the frightened man does give some credance to her claim of being generous and a bit crazed at the same time. If she had been altogether sane, she would not have been in this situation to begin with.


----------



## Majin (Nov 7, 2006)

a rattling begins at the trap door. Moments later sharp banging can be heard and the wood of the door can be seen straining against the force of each blow.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 7, 2006)

Teleri jerks her head towards the door and raises her bow, pointing a notched arrow at it. "We certainly didn't invite them...."

ooc.
If the things attack, she will defend herself. If they want to parlay, she'll give them the benefit of a doubt. If they look undead, she's going to attempt to turn them. Oh yeah, she's also casting protection from evil before the door splinters open.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 7, 2006)

"Dunstand, bound that man, and thight his hand hard and gag him well, I don't want him to cast. We will take care of him after what is coming from the trap." Sielwoodan sheet his short sword and draw his bow, putting an arrow on the string. He is positioned so he have the trap on his left and the stanger on his right.

[SBLOCK=OOC]First thing that come out of teh trap and look like just a bit hostile got an arrow in the throat... if Jahon try to cast, he is the one who recieve the arrow.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## xmanii (Nov 7, 2006)

"A Pain was after me, with his two pet ogres," Jahon says. "They will kill me if they catch me, please, by Torm's hand, help me!"


At the sound of the rattling, Jahon states, in a voice slightly louder then a whisper, "They are here. We must run, or kill them." 
"If we are to fight them, we can set up an ambush. I can cast an illusion of myself, injured, right outside the barn door." Jahon points outside. "But we must hurry! That door won't stop his pets for long!" With that, Jahon starts to move towards the barn door. Guide my spells, Lady, for we will need it.


----------



## xmanii (Nov 7, 2006)

OOC

[sblock]
Velmont posted while I was thinking on how I was going to do this, and getting ready for work. My post still stands. 
[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 7, 2006)

Calenthang nods his approval of bounding Jahon and positions himself on the opposite side of the trapdoor that the others are facing.
If the man spoke truthfully, and two ogres emerge from the trapdoor, Calenthang will do his best to direct their attention from the others. He will attack anything that breaks through however, orge or otherwise.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 7, 2006)

xmanii said:
			
		

> OOC
> 
> [sblock]
> Velmont posted while I was thinking on how I was going to do this, and getting ready for work. My post still stands.
> [/sblock]




[SBLOCK=OOC]Mine too  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dhes (Nov 7, 2006)

Slamming his dagger  into the wall, Dunstand throws of his backpack and hurriedly takes out a piece of rope. 
Rope in hand the Rogue turns to Jahon, ”No look my dagger is over there …see, we can do this the easy way the hard way or the really hard way. It’s up to you.” 
[sblock]You could try calling my bluff, but my dagger will return to my hand at will  [/sblock]


----------



## xmanii (Nov 8, 2006)

Jahon lets out a sigh, and places both of his hands together as he faces Dunstand.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 8, 2006)

"Relax, we aren't into casual throat slitting," Teleri said brightly as she finished her prayer. "Just behave and you'll be alright," she said as if there was no immediate danger threatening. The bow and arrow pointed at the splintering door belied that though.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 8, 2006)

Broddy surveys the scene before him with a critical eye, it seems that strangers are poping up in the most peculiar places and he wasn't sure if it was just coincedience or not. Either way they had to contend with whatever was behind the door.

He moves to get a better angle at the trap door, better if he can get a line of sight down as well.

"I would suggest that no one gets between me and the door." He remarks as he starts to cast.

ooc: Starting to cast lightning bolt, waiting until whatever breaks down the door first though


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 8, 2006)

> "Relax, we aren't into casual throat slitting,"




"Yep, we're _serious_ about our throat slitting, we're professionals," says Laurent, having returned and standing in the doorway to the barn, "Outside is clear, for now. Would you mind giving me a clear shot please? Just because I'm watching the rear doesn't mean I don't want to shoot whatever comes up out the floor at the front."

      He stands just outside the entrance to the barn, keeping one eye on the trap door and another to make sure nothing comes up behind the party, or the couple don't escape from the house. Don't want to get trapped here you know.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 8, 2006)

Calenthang glances up from the trapdoor to give Laurent a glare the bard is probably too used to to notice.
_The ambush failed; what's your next plan...?_ he thinks on the convenience of Laurent showing up only after his sinister companions' murder attempt was foiled. The new one is obviously just a pawn; someone to keep an eye on, though. The craven orator might not strike with his own hands, but there is little doubt in Calenthang's mind that he'll use the tools given to him.


----------



## Dhes (Nov 8, 2006)

Beinding Jahon’s hands, ”Don’t worry, we normally don’t let other people kill our prisoners. Just sit back relax and enjoy the show.”
Taking up position next to Jahon, Dunstand retches out with his hand in wills his dagger back to him. ”Ready when you are Calenthang.”
[sblock]LoL, you own me a clean monitor there Wilphe.[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 8, 2006)

Calenthang cocks an eyebrow at Dunstand and looks to Sielwoodan questioningly before kicking the bar holding the trapdoor shut out of its hinge.
Calenthang will bring his sword down on the head of whatever pops up first. Woe unto the innocent...

[sblock=OOC]_Power Attack +2_
Whack-a-mole Calenthang style  [/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Nov 8, 2006)

_Could he just shut up_ thinks Sielwoodan after hearing Laurent comment.

Sielwoodan make sure he is not in the path between Broddy and the trap door. He ready his bow. As he sees everyone is ready and Calenthang make a sign that he will open the bar, Sielwoodan summon his magic to have his next shot and as he finished, he makes the sign to calenthang to let the things out of there.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Cast True Strike just before Calenthang open the trap.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dhes (Nov 8, 2006)

Dagger at the ready, Dunstand will stand back and let Calenthang do his handy work. He’ll try and skewer the first thing that slips past the fighters sword.
[sblock]* +12 Throw,* MW Silver Dagger, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Nov 8, 2006)

Teleri trains her bow on the door, eyes narrowed. Anything that comes through with hostile intent is going to meet an arrow.


----------



## Majin (Nov 9, 2006)

OoC: Good to see you're still with us Mimic. Expect combat sometime tomorrow. It's gonna be a doozy, guest-created by your friendly neighborhood thread stalker: Verbatim!


----------



## xmanii (Nov 9, 2006)

Jahon stares at the _grey_-haired man with the dark green hat, Tymora, have I gone from the frying pan, into the fire? as his hands are tied by Dunstand. Looking up at his captor, Jahon mutters, "Nice trick with the knife,", then looks the knife over.


Right as the long haired elf kicks the bar aside, Jahon prays, "May Temprus guide your spells, and your blades," then takes a step back to get out of Dunstands way.


OOC:
[sblock] Sorry, couldn't help it, remarking on the grey hair 

 [/sblock]


----------



## Dhes (Nov 9, 2006)

[sblock]Did you just call me old, or are you talking about Sielwoodan?[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Nov 9, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]







			
				Dhes said:
			
		

> Did you just call me old, or are you talking about Sielwoodan?




No, he is talking about Laurent... but don't tell Laurent he has grey hair, it will offence him. Silver would be the word that would keep him receptive... Laurent really should assume his age   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## xmanii (Nov 10, 2006)

OOC

[sblock]
Yea, talking about Laurent. As I shouldn't know anyones names, I went by there description, except for Dunstand, as there is no description for him.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dhes (Nov 10, 2006)

[sblock]He not so, there is a description of him. I’m pretty sure its in the character sheet. If you click on his name you will even get a photo. To get there fast, just click on the Lamentation of Lolth Loot List  link under my post (normally the first) and then click on the characters name that you want to see. The list still needs to be updated, so don’t fret that you don’t see your name there.[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Nov 10, 2006)

As the bar is kicked away everyone watches in rigid anticipation for the doors to explode open and that they do after a few moments. "We are ready! Sic them!" is heard yelled from behind two large ogres wearing what appear to be odd-looking leather masks that emerge from the hole.

Dunstand's dagger embeds itself into one of the snarling ogres, but the beast does not look to notice. Calenthang's downswing is blocked and forcefully thrust upwards by the other rampaging ogre as it swings its own weapon, a large tree trunk by the looks of it, at the elven fighter, knocking the wind out of him momentarily. The other swings at Sielwoodan, knocking at the ranger's bow attempting to throw off his shot, though his arrow, aided by spellcraft, sails true anyway, sticking the monster in the chest. Those that can see between the twin beasts just barely can make out the male behind them concentrating on casting a spell. Completing it Calenthang's heart jumps as he realizes his body will not respond to its commands. He can only stand in place where he is, watching the fight ensue as the ogre's begin to wade their way through his companions.

Laurent stands guard from his position by the door, keeping an eye out for any other potential surprises. Teleri's arrow misses its mark, skittering past the ogres into the dark recesses of the passage below, snapping against the stone as it hits and breaks. Broddy, managing to squeeze up front due to his small size lets loose a devastating lightning bolt, running through the closest ogre.

[sblock]~Initiative~

Dunstand - 23
Calenthang - 20 (Held)
Ogres (2) - 19
Pain (Male Priest) - 17
Sielwoodan - 14
Laurent - 14
Teleri - 12
Broddy - 9

Jahon (Bound)

~Damage Summary~

Dunstand - 8 damage (5 normal + 3 SA) (@ Ogre 1)
Calenthang - Miss (@ Ogre 1)
Ogre 1 - 13 damage (@ Calenthang)
Ogre 2 - Miss (@ Sielwoodan)
Pain - Casts _Hold Person_ (@ Calenthang)
Sielwoodan - 8 damage (@ Ogre 1)
Teleri - Miss (@ Ogre 1)
Broddy - 18 damage (@ Ogre 1)[/sblock]


----------



## Dhes (Nov 10, 2006)

As quickly as the dagger returns to his hand, the rouge lets it fly for a second time at the masked ogre. [sblock]* +12 Throw,* MW Silver Dagger, 1d4+2[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Nov 10, 2006)

Sielwoodan let his bow fall on the ground as he draw Ayden's hammer. Grabbing it two handed, the head sparking with ligthning, he swings it at the Ogre.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Warhammer of Shock: Att: +8, Dam: 1d8+1d6+4 (Holded two handed)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## kirinke (Nov 10, 2006)

Teleri, seeing the enemy spellcaster aims and fires at the shadowy man, hoping her arrow strikes home.


----------



## xmanii (Nov 11, 2006)

Turning towards Dunstand, Jahon holds his tied hands up, "Let me loose, I can help!"


----------



## Dhes (Nov 11, 2006)

Looking Jahon square in the face, ”One wrong move and I’ll make you feel more pain than a male elf in a West Gate bar.” Tugging on the correct cored, Jahon’s bonds the slip of his wrists and to the floor. 
[sblock]I made the knot myself so I’m guessing untying him will be a standard action. You will have to fight with Majin to see if you still get to do something. [/sblock]


----------



## xmanii (Nov 11, 2006)

"You won't regret it," Jahon replies. "And it looks like you need the help!" as he turns towards the Pain.

Grabbing something from one of his pouches, Jahon brings to mind a spell that his master showed him. Carefully going through the gestures to conjure the stinking cloud, Jahon mutters the words of power, and ends the casting with an exclamative gesture towards the Pain.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 11, 2006)

Broddy steps back seeing that Calenthang is out of the fight for the moment he realises that they need somthing to fill his shoes as it were.

He starts to cast once again, hoping that the enemy caster is too busy to notice what he is doing. He didn't like summoning this particular creature but sometimes neccesity outwieghed desire.

ooc: Casting summong monster III bringing in a fiendish ape +4 to str and con due to augment summoning feat, on a side note why is it only the evil monsters have all the cool ablities?


----------



## Dhes (Nov 11, 2006)

[sblock]







			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> ooc: on a side note why is it only the evil monsters have all the cool ablities?




Kicking puppies = cool skill. 
Every time a Evil character (or in Krinke’s words “Big Bad Meany “ the BBM) kicks a puppy he gets a skill point, if he kicks 3 in one day he gets a new Feat and 5 puppies will get him a random magical item of less then 10K gold. 
It’s all in the book of Vile Darkness page 666.[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 12, 2006)

Laurent moves foward to set up a better shot, the better to shoot the spellcaster, or anybody else or rush foward to rescue anybody, and begins to recite:


       "I am a free man, one who farms as he wishes on land he holds freely,
       "My father's father carved this homestead out of the frontier,"
       "Braving orcs and goblins and without the help of any lord or knight."
       "Did _your_ Lord set his back to the plough or help deliver us a calf?"
       "No? Then your Lord is not my Lord. What use is he to me?"


      Part of his mind (about 68%) of thinking that he should get Calenthang out of there, but only part, about 2% is thinking that Calenthang is currently stood between him and some rampaging ogres, 20% is thinking that Calenthang should be able to shake that spell off and another 10% is that the elf is a tough cookie not in need of rescuing just yet.


OOC:
[sblock]If not within 30', move foward so he is.
_Inspire Courage_ +1
+1 Attacks & Weapon damage rolls
+1 v Charm & Fear[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 13, 2006)

Calenthang grins as he waits for the trapdoor to open and reveal his foes. He brings his blade down hard, hoping to split the skull of one of the ogres, but is denied the chance to his chagrin. He stumbles back a few steps as the other ogre slams a small tree into his chest; and just as he composes himself, he realizes he can't move, much less retaliate. All he can do is let out a feral growl that sounds more like an anguished moan as it escapes his entrapped throat.
His face set in a grimace, Calenthang stares down the evil priest and focuses every constrained muscle, every ounce of Will left, to cutting the man's neck open.

[sblock=OOC]He's gonna get a Teleri Complex 
I think the party will do fine without the tank for once...[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Nov 13, 2006)

ooc:
You try imagining how you'd feel imprisioned in your own body while somebody uses it like a muppet for a few days. Then transposing that to someone who is chaotic and upholds the values of freedom and good above all else. That's what I did with Teleri and having to deal with the aftermath of such.   Mebbe if they all survive this, Calenthang will be a little bit more sympathetic towards the girl. 

BTW, I checked Teleri's spells and sorry, she doesn't have any dispel magicks memorized...  :\


----------



## Majin (Nov 19, 2006)

This time Dunstand's dagger's path is blocked by one of the large clubs his target is carrying. Calenthang can only look on helplessly as he fights to break the wizard's spell. The ogre's swing their clubs again in large sweeping motions hitting Sielwoodan and Teleri with force enough to nearly take them down to their knees. 

The pain, relatively safe behind the bulk that is the ogres steps closer to the injured one and quickly casts a spell, which results in most of the creature's wounds sealing up. Sielwoodan swings his electrified hammer at the recently healed ogre, but the blow is deflected by the creature's meaty arm. Attempting to help out his companions, Laurent begins playing an inspiring tune. 

Teleri tries her best to get off a shot at the wizard but his cover proves to be too great still and she fails to strike him with her arrow. Jahon, free at last casts his spell, which creates a noxious green cloud to spring up around his foes. Both ogres begin to cough and retch but the pain appears to have a tougher stomach, at least for now. Broddy begins to cast a spell as well, setting his sights in the depths of the cloud.

[sblock]~Initiative~

Dunstand - 23
Calenthang - 20 (Held)
Ogres (2) - 19
Pain (Male Priest) - 17
Sielwoodan - 14
Laurent - 14
Teleri - 12
Jahon - 10
Broddy - 9

~Damage Summary~

Dunstand - Miss (@ Ogre 1)
Calenthang - Held
Ogre 1 - 10 damage (@ Sielwoodan)
Ogre 2 - 15 damage (@ Teleri)
Pain - Heals 18 damage (@ Ogre 1)
Sielwoodan - Miss (@ Ogre 1)
Teleri - Miss (@ Pain)
Jahon - Casts Stinking Cloud
Broddy - Casting Summon Monster III

OoC: Mimic, where will you be targetting your summoned monster to appear?[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Nov 19, 2006)

*hp: 18/41*

Sielwoodan takes out his shield to try to block the next blow... the elf starting to feel uneasy at the front rank... how much better he would be with his bow in hand. He sings again at the Ogre in front of him, hoping that time, he will be able to do better.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 19, 2006)

Seeing how useless the bow is in such circumstances, Teleri draws StormArmour and dives into the fray, heading for the now wounded Seilwooden and reaching for her wand of cure light wounds as she runs, dodging bad-guys and the foul smelling cloud of fumes and gas as best as she can. 

When she reaches him, she'll activate the cure stick and fend off the bad-guys as best as she can. If she can, she'll also get Calenthang out of the way if he's still held by whatever foul magicks the Pain is wielding.


----------



## Dhes (Nov 19, 2006)

Lightly touching the hilt of the dagger up his left sleeve, Dunstand draws on the inert power trapped in the dagger. As the rouge disappears from view, he cocks his hand for another shot at the Ogre.
[sblock] casting invisibility with dagger, *+12 Throw,* Magic Dagger, 1d4+2 + *Sneak Attack* +2d6
Can someone please heal Sielwoodan. With Calenthang out of the picture and Teleri getting *3* attacks of opportunity on her for storming past the Ogre, I don’t want to end up being the party's main tank.  [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Nov 19, 2006)

ooc
Somebody has to get that spell-caster you know.
And Teleri's arrows were not doing much good.   
And it's pretty much in character for her to do just what I posted.


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 19, 2006)

Laurent keeps reciting and readies the Short Wand of Healing from his belt, bringing it up he pumps a charge of reinvigorating energy into Sielwoden.

OOC:
Wand of Cure Light Wounds - 1d8+1

PS: Don't forget the Bard boni...


----------



## Dhes (Nov 19, 2006)

[sblock]Teleri does know that she’s the party Cleric? …right  .
Thankfully we still have a bard with a wand.  [/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 19, 2006)

[sblock]Laurent is NOT A BARD.

He just happens to have remarkably similar abilities that coincidentally give exactly the same boni[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 20, 2006)

Calenthang stares on in growing frustration, his confidence in his friends' abilities waning.
_They need me...!_

[sblock=OOC]I stand corrected  
Those ogres have class levels, no doubt. I guess it's too much to hope for a Dispel, huh?[/sblock]


----------



## xmanii (Nov 20, 2006)

Seeing the brutes making easy work of his new found helpers, Jahon starts casting another spell, based on illusion.  Calling forth an image of a celestial bear right next to one of the ogres, he has it attack the ogre relentlessly, while concentrating on it, to make it seem more life-like.

[sblock]
Major image, I am presuming it can't be of higher level then a same level summon monster. 
Don't have to many spells memorized for combat, most of my spells are oriented towards escaping at the moment.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mimic (Nov 21, 2006)

As the summoning is the fiendish ape appears and attacks the already wounded Ogre as Broddy reaches into his haversack, its magic making it easy to find what he is looking for.

"Everyone attack the wounded Ogre, they are the biggest threat at the moment." He shouts as he points the wand towards the other Ogre.

_"This had better work or we are in serious trouble."_ He thinks to himself

ooc: Have the fiendish ape appear behind the wounded Ogre, getting and giving flank if possible, the ape should be able to get a full attack in.

Quick run down on the fiendish ape[sblock]Hit Dice:
 4d8+11 (29 hp)

Initiative:
 +2

Speed:
 30 ft. (6 squares), climb 30 ft.

Armor Class:
 14 (–1 size, +2 Dex, +3 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 12

Base Attack/Grapple:
 +3/+12

Attack:
 Claws +7 melee (1d6+5)

Full Attack:
 2 claws +7 melee (1d6+5) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2)

Space/Reach:
 10 ft./10 ft.

Special Attacks:
 smite evil

Special Qualities:
 Low-light vision, scent, damage resistance 5/magic, darkvision 60ft, resistance to cold 5 and fire 5, spell resistance 9

Saves:
 Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +2

Abilities:
 Str 21, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 7

The augment summoning feat have not been added to these stats[/sblock]

ooc2: Using the wand Tasha's Hideous Laughter on the other ogre


----------



## Majin (Nov 22, 2006)

Dunstand momentarily disappears from sight and moments later reappears as a dagger leaves his grasp, striking his target in the back of the neck. Calenthang is shocked with relief as he realizes that he can move again. He takes a moment to regain his bearings before re-entering the fray. Ogres swing at Teleri and Sielwoodan with their clubs. The ranger is able to block with the aid of his shield but Teleri is tagged by the club. She yelps as she steps back. The priest casts another spell Broddy recognizes as a spell of Silence, but fortunately for the party no one appears affected, though each of you could feel the pull on your vocal chords for a few short moments before it subsided.

In retaliation, Sielwoodan swings the electrified hammer, breaking the ogre's defenses this time and shocking the beast with a powerful blow. Both Laurent and Teleri put their wands to use on the ranger as the cold, refreshing shock of healing courses through Sielwoodan's body. Jahon casts his spell a large bear appearing next to the uninjured ogre. The creature balks as it moves its arms to defend itself. Just then, Broddy's own spell is finished and the injured ogre is brought down as the summoned ape jumps onto its back, biting and clawing. Broddy brings out his wand and points it at the remaining ogre, who's attention is on the illusionary bear. Casting with it, it is only a few short moments before the ogre starts descending into fits of laughter. 

[sblock]~Initiative~

Dunstand - 23
Calenthang - 20 (Held)
Ogre - 19
Pain (Male Priest) - 17
Sielwoodan - 14
Laurent - 14
Teleri - 12
Jahon - 10
Broddy - 9
Fiendish Ape - 4

~Damage Summary~

Dunstand - 7 damage (4 normal + 3 SA) (@ Ogre 1)
Calenthang - Regaining bearings
Ogre 1 - Miss (@ Sielwoodan)
Ogre 2 - 13 damage (@ Teleri)
Pain - Casts _Silence_ (@ Broddy / fails)
Sielwoodan - 10 damage (5 normal + 5 shock) (@ Ogre 1)
Laurent - Heals 9 damage (@ Sielwoodan)
Teleri - Heals 8 damage (@ Sielwoodan)
Jahon - Casts Major Image
Broddy - Casts Summon Monster III (@ Ogre 1) / Casts Tasha's Hideous Laughter (@ Ogre 2 - Success)
Fiendish Ape - 10 damage (@ Ogre 1 - Killed)[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Nov 22, 2006)

*35/41 hp*

"Calenthang, on him." tells Sielwoodan, who starts to moves on the cleric, making sure the elven warrior will be able to offer him a bracket, so the cleric will have too much difficulty to defend himself, leaving the Ogre to the others, who is now an easy target.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 22, 2006)

"He's _mine_!" Calenthang screams, breaking free of the evil cleric's spell and yelling over top of the magical Silence trying to stop him, at Sielwoodan. The archer had his choice. It's only fair Calenthang get his.

[sblock=OOC]Power Attack +2[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Nov 23, 2006)

ooc:
Big Bad Meanie? Cute.   
Hee. Just trying to keep it clean for Eric's granny's sake.   
*HP: 27/40. Still Fiesty.*

IC
Teleri grins crazily at the nearest enemy and begins to glow as she clutches her holy symbol and murmurs a prayer to her goddess. "Lady grant me the power to slay these creatures who have chosen evil over the bright path under the moon's gracious light."
*Casting Nimbus of light*


----------



## xmanii (Nov 23, 2006)

Maintaining his concentration, Jahon has the bear move towards the other brute, hoping to put the brute in an awkward position to defend himself.


----------



## Dhes (Nov 23, 2006)

A grin creeps onto the Rogues face as he sees his dagger bury itself deeply into the ogre’s neck. With one fluid motion, Dunstands calls his dagger back end sends it of again.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 25, 2006)

"I don't know how long the wand's spell will last, attack while you can." Broddy states as he casts magic missle at the remaining Ogre.


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 26, 2006)

"You can have him," replies Laurent to Calenthang as he casts about him assessing the situation. He's holding entirely the wrong equipment to make an offensive move in this fight, but another one is probably going to be following soon, so he'd 
better ensure that everyone is ready to meat it.

OOC:
[sblock]Assess which of Teleri, Celanthang and Sielwoden needs it most
Move Action: Head towards them
Standard Action: Cure Light Wounds from the wand.[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 8, 2006)

Laurent has one of those moments where time seeems tooo sloooow riiiiiight dooooooown and while everything happens in slow motion he appears to have all the time he needs to do what he wants. He sees Jahon, Teleri and Boddy work their spells then looks as Dunstand readies another strike, his glance turns to Sielwoden readying another thrust and finally to a vengeful Calenthang seeking to strike down his ensorceror. Apparently he has all the time in the world to decide who to succor.

OOC:
[sblock]Spellcraft check: Did someone cast Time Stop on him?
Or is he know in that fabelled "Arrow Time" spell that he thought was only a dark tale told by hardened special effects illusionists?[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Dec 8, 2006)

OOC: Nope, the gods left us, that's all... seriously, Majin havn't shown up on ENWorld since december 3rd, so it is hard for him to do update without ebing there...


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 8, 2006)

OOC:
[sblock]
Just bumping in an IC way

Is Majin okay so far as we know?

PS:
[sblock]
Nope, the gods left us[/sblock]
NO SPOILERS FOR THE MAIN MODULE!
[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Dec 8, 2006)

I dunno. Tisn't like him. Real life could be crazy for him right now, with the advent of the holidays coming up.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 8, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Hey all!
Majin is currently bogged down with final projects of the semester and laryngitis. Also, Dhes is coming across the pond to visit...today. I don't want to make you promises for other people, but the DM should be back online this weekend.
I would have said something sooner, but I didn't really think it was my place. I don't feel bad about it since you guys are worried :\ 

Dhes, if you read this before I talk to you, I'll see you Monday  [/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Dec 10, 2006)

OoC: Hi all, sorry for holding things up for so long, but I've really been laid up pretty badly lately. A close bout with borderline laryngitis and the worst sinus head cold I've ever had have been bad enough, but I have been unable to get the rest I've needed, considering it is coming up on finals week and there are many projects for school that need to be finished. My current estimate to when I will be available to get back to things is Tuesday, so please be patient a little while longer and wait for me till then. Thanks guys!


----------



## Velmont (Dec 10, 2006)

I can wait without problem. Take care of yourself Majin


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 11, 2006)

[sblock]No worries[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Dec 11, 2006)

real life can suck sometimes. No worries. We'll wait.


----------



## Majin (Dec 13, 2006)

Dunstand's dagger flies off again, embedded itself into the laughing ogre, who barely seems to notice. Calenthang, broken from his magical shackles lunges at the priest, striking his sword at the wicked pain, slicing deeply into the man's robes. The remaining ogre continues its bout with hilarity as the Pain quickly reaches into a pocket and tosses out two small wooden tokens to the ground, which immediately give form to large, wicked looking scourges that hover between him and Calenthang, acid dripping from them to the stone floor with a rapid sizzle. The pain then breaks off into a run, barely avoiding another cut from the elven warrior's blade. 

Sielwoodan and Calenthang's pursuit is currently blocked by the writhing whips, which lash out at them, barely missing the companions as the acid from their barbs continues to singe the stone. As Teleri is not in any immediate danger, the bard decides to place his healing upon the ranger, who is currently wrestling with the spiked whips. Further pain is wracked upon the laughing ogre as Teleri pelts him with her casting. Jahon, meanwhile, directs his illusion further on the remaining ogre, who appears to be in the impossible state of hilarity and extreme fear at the moment. It's body is then wracked again by Broddy's own spell and mauled by the ape, putting the now pathetic creature out of its misery.

[sblock]~Initiative~

Dunstand - 23
Calenthang - 20
Pain (Male Priest) - 17
Sielwoodan - 14
Laurent - 14
Teleri - 12
Jahon - 10
Broddy - 9
Fiendish Ape - 4

~Damage Summary~

Dunstand - 4 damage (@ Ogre 2)
Calenthang - 13 damage (@ Pain)
Ogre 2 - Laughing
Pain - Uses whip tokens / running
Sielwoodan - Blocked
Laurent - Heals to full (@ Sielwoodan)
Teleri - 10 damage (@ Ogre 2)
Jahon - Maintains Major Image
Broddy - 6 damage (@ Ogre 2)
Fiendish Ape - Kills Ogre 2[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 13, 2006)

Calenthang sneers at the fleeing evil priest and pursues as best he can.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 13, 2006)

Sielwoodan seeing Pain feeling, quickly drop his hammer to take back his bow that lay next to him. He puts and arrow on teh string and shoots at his fleeing opponent.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Just to be sure, Sielwoodan's bow still as his feet. That should be a move action to get it back and a standard action to shoot Pain.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## xmanii (Dec 14, 2006)

Cursing the Pain as it runs, Jahon quickly mutters the words to a common spell, and points his hand at the fleeing Pain, watching the three energy bolts unerringly strike him.



[sblock]
Hope you're feeling better. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 17, 2006)

It doesn't look like anyone needs healing right now and the battle has most definitely swung his side's way. Laurent loops the wand back in his belt, "Bereft of allies the villain flees, but fear not for swift justice shall overtake him. BOW, EXIT STAGE LEFT TO THUNDEROUS APPLAUSE"

OOC:
[sblock]Move Action -Stow wand
Standard action - Cast
Move 5' in whatever direction the pain is going[/sblock]

[sblock=Majin or Spellcraft Check v16]Yes those are the verbal and somatic components to his version of _Expeditious Retreat_...[/sblock]


----------



## Dhes (Dec 20, 2006)

Only having one adversary left, Dunstand takes aim for the retreating priest hoping the battle to be finished with the last toss of his dagger.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 20, 2006)

After having dealt with one bad-guy, Teleri takes aim at the fleeing Pain with her not-so-trusty bow and arrow, prays to whatever gods are listening and lets fly.

_*Please let it hit, please let it hit the pain..... please....*_


----------



## Mimic (Dec 30, 2006)

Broddy reaches into his haversack as quickly as possible grabbing the pearl within. He quickly casts an invocation and watches with satisfaction as 3 bolts of light streak towards the enemy cleric.

ooc: casting magic missle (via pearl of power) at Pain


----------

